# API Standard



## م.مجدي عليان (19 أغسطس 2006)

لاصحاب العقل الجميل
و للمفكرين.....
ابعث اليكم اول مشاركاتي...
م.مجدي
:5: 
:15: 
:3: 
:14: 
:63: 
:1:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 أغسطس 2006)

اتمنى من اي مهندس يحتاج اي مواصفة او كود فليطلبه بالاسم
واليكم Api 510
م.مجدي.......:3: :32: :15: :79: :63: :1: :77:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 أغسطس 2006)

اتمنى من اي مهندس يحتاج اي مواصفة او كود فليطلبه بالاسم
م.مجدي.......:3: :32: :15: :79: :63: :1: :77:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 أغسطس 2006)

*ِapi*

:5: standars for API
:69: :15:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 أغسطس 2006)

*API valves*

:15: 
:15: 
:15: 


576, 599,>>>>>>>>>>>>> ,و غيرها:15:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 أغسطس 2006)

*مساعدة لاجلكم*

بصراحة لا استطيع تحميل اكثر من موضوع واحد في كل ورقة 
احتاج للمساعدة لانه يوجد عندي الكثير لاضيفه لكم.........
اخوكم 
م.مجدي.............
و اليكم API valves


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 أغسطس 2006)

*API heat exchanger*

api 660
api 661
وعندي كتاب ال TEMA
و لكن الاخير غير موجود عالجهاز


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 أغسطس 2006)

*Api 661*

api for heat exchanger
:15: 
:5: 
:3: 
:14: 
:13: 
:79: 
:1: 
:77: 
:63:


----------



## محمد حمزه (19 أغسطس 2006)

مشاركات رائعة من عضو رائع .... شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m10_hassan (19 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر على مجهودك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

*Pipe line API 5L*

:80: 
:67: 
:67: 
Pipe line API 5L
:5: 
:15:


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (21 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر يا هندسة واطلب منك برنامج تصميم تنكات البترول طبقا لل api650 653 كامل او نسخة تجريبية


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 أغسطس 2006)

*للاخ eng_ahmed_moh*

الرجاء اذا تواجد عندك كتب لل Api ان ترسلها لنا
مشكورا
:5: :15: :5: :15: :5: :15: :5: :5: :15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 أغسطس 2006)

اتمنى ان يعجبك ويفي بالغرض


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (21 أغسطس 2006)

*عاجزين على شكر سيادتكم ونتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق*

:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 أغسطس 2006)

حياكم الله يا مهندسين
هل عندك Api?


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (21 أغسطس 2006)

اخ مجدى ارجو ان تنشر كل ما يخص موضوع Api فى موضوع واحد فقط ليسهل المتابعه والاستفادة بدلا من افراد مواضيع كثيرة عن نفس الغرض مما يرهق المتابعين ويضيع جهدك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (22 أغسطس 2006)

Api يا اخ هاني متعدد المواضيع
وانا اضعه عند الطلب او الذي اراه مناسب ومهم جدا للاخوه المهندسين..


----------



## salem001 (25 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز/ Majdi
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الطيب الجبار الذى تقوم به من اجل افادة جميع الاخوة الاعضاء بالمنتدى واسأل الله العلى القدير ان يزيد به ميزان حسناتك ويرحم والديك ، واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح فى حياتك العملية والعلمية .
أخى الكريم اذا كان لديك (api For Measurement Standards) فأرجوا منك ان تضعها هنا لاننى فى حاجة ماسة لكل مايخص القياسات فى مجال البترول ، وتجد فى المرفقات صورة لعنوان ارجوا اذا كان لديك كذلك ارجو انزاله للاستفادة . ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان .
وتقبل فائق الاحترام والامتنان.
اخوكم/ Salem001


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 أغسطس 2006)

*للاسف غير متوفرة*

للاسف غير متوفرة


----------



## salem001 (25 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز/ majdi
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك على سرعة الرد ، ولايهمك ان شاء الله تتوفر مع الايام .
مشكور وان شاء الله موفق .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم/ SALEM001


----------



## mtak (29 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الغالى اريد 
Api Volume 10
And Any Volume Related To 
Measurment & Analysis Of Crude Oil
Crude Oil Spill In Sea
Thnxxxxxx A Lot


----------



## said4 (30 أغسطس 2006)

اريد مواصفة API 6A 19th, و شكرا جدا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Api*

API
more and more


----------



## ابو اسراء (31 أغسطس 2006)

*Nfpa*

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا.
أرجو أنتتحفنا بـ Nfpa إذا لم يكن لديك مانع


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (31 أغسطس 2006)

للاسف ابو اسراء ليس لي اي علاقة بالاطفاء


----------



## booooogy (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخى مجدى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو اسراء (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشكور ياغالي*

شكرا جزيلا للأخ مجدي على المساهمة الفعالة و أرجو أن تتحفنا بستاندرات Nace للضرورة القصوى


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً كل من شارك و أنا أود أن أتعرف على واحد من الأخوه مهندسين البترول له الصبر على تعليمى أساسيات الحفر و أيضاً يعينى على فهم تفاصيل الشغل على أجهزة الحفر
و مرة أرى جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأخوة الأعزاء
برجاء المساعدة فى الحصول على بعض الكتب التى تناقش الموضوعات الآتيه
Well control
well CAP
IWCF
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## NASSRY (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الرجاء ارسال كتاب APPLIED DRILLING ENGINEERING على nassry2*************


----------



## mojahid (11 سبتمبر 2006)

الكتابة تعجز عن شكرك


----------



## hussin_imc (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الزميل العزيز .. بارك الله لك على هذا اجهد المميز.
اريد مواصفات Api الخاصة بالطلمبات والضواغط بانواعها المختلفة وملحقاتهم مثل 
Api 610 ، Api 671 ، Api 682 ، Api 618 ..... وما يتعلق بتوصيفها Api Data Sheet

وزاكم الله بكل خبر


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا مهندسنا على هذه الملفات
please I need API RP 14E
واريد ايضا معرفه ان كان بامكان الحصول على API projects ام لا
شكرا


----------



## mazouz777 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ابو اسراء قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا.
> أرجو أنتتحفنا بـ Nfpa إذا لم يكن لديك مانع


What NFPA do u want i have some of them but i can't send theim all, so i need that u specify the NFPA standard ok, and i will nchalah send it to u through this forum .
salam


----------



## alking22 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووورا الغالي


----------



## الخدفي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مع الشكر الجزيل لمثل هذه المعلومات اتمنى ان اجد لديك 
API standard recomendation practice for core analysis:31: :31:


----------



## badreco_73 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود و اريد اى معلومات عن Api For Piping
Aga For Piping
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Petroleum Engineer (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*Thank you for your effort; this is exactly the participations that we want to see in this chat.*


----------



## محمد العاني (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا اجهد المميز والله يوفقك


----------



## إسلام (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## wolfman767 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا م.مجدي، برجاء المساعدة في الحصول على Api Pr 571 الحديثة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.عبير (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا جزيلاً م.مجدي، هل من الممكن تأمين Api600

ولكم جزيل الشكر

عبير


----------



## iwemohamed (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر ياباش مهندس مجدي واتمني لك دوام التوفيق في المعاونة.
وياريت تنزل لنا ال 
En:10113-2 , En Iso 15609-1


----------



## iwemohamed (13 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you eng.MAJDI


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 ديسمبر 2006)

للاسف الطلبات غير متوفرة حاليا
مرحباااااااااااااااااا بكم


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (17 يناير 2007)

بارك الله بكم وننتظر المزيد من هذه المشاركات المميزة


----------



## iwemohamed (19 يناير 2007)

thank you
for interist


----------



## ابن زكى (19 يناير 2007)

*تعبين نفسكم ليه*

يا جماعة انا عندى اسطوانة عليها كل الـapi وفيها امكانية البحث


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

ابن زكى قال:


> يا جماعة انا عندى اسطوانة عليها كل الـapi وفيها امكانية البحث


 

يا ريت تزودنـــــــــــــا فيها يا اخي
اذا امكن


----------



## iwemohamed (27 يناير 2007)

where this cd?


----------



## Hany Ibrahim (28 يناير 2007)

Please Load API 682 for Shaft Sealing Thanks a lot


----------



## ابن زكى (28 يناير 2007)

*Api Cd*

الاسطوانة صعب تحميلها من يريدها ممكن انسخله نسخة ويتصل بى 0107566574


----------



## boss123 (9 فبراير 2007)

*Api D2540*

الأخ العزيز
هل يتوفر لديك نسخة من Api D2540 أرجو المساعدة مع جزيل الشكر

المهندس مازن


----------



## المطوري (9 فبراير 2007)

ممكن api12 ؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد عزت20 (12 فبراير 2007)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررر*

بارك الله فيك يا أخ مجدي ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مورتي (12 فبراير 2007)

whole thanks to you


----------



## مممرسى (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخى مهندس / مجدى عليان 

واطلب منك كتاب ال Tema


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 فبراير 2007)

مممرسى قال:


> شكرا اخى مهندس / مجدى عليان
> 
> واطلب منك كتاب ال Tema


 
متوفر اخي العزيز 
اليك الرابط........

حصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## المهندس المفكر (16 فبراير 2007)

عاشت ايديك على هذا المجهود


----------



## مممرسى (17 فبراير 2007)

*م/ مرسى*



م.مجدي عليان قال:


> متوفر اخي العزيز
> اليك الرابط........
> 
> حصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب



هذة الربطه بطيئه جدا ارجو منك تنزيلها فى مكان ثانى وشكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## مممرسى (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الشيق .

هل من الممكن ارسال لى نسخه من Team 

ارجو الرد اخى م/ مجدى 

ممكن اتعرف عليك 
وشكرا
_________________________________________________________
ممنوع كتابة عناوين البريد الإلكتروني والتواصل من خلال الملتقى فقط حتى يستفيد الجميع
مع خالص الشكر
الإدارة


----------



## مممرسى (17 فبراير 2007)

شكر ا إلى م.مجدي عليان واتمنى لك دوام الصحه


----------



## مهندس كوكتيل (18 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم م. مجدي عليان 

انا احتاج الى واحد من Api Standard

عنوانه "api Rp 14 E"

ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## saleem1975 (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جدا ونتمنى منك اذا عندك شيء عن ال Din الالماني يا ريت.... ولك كل الشكر


----------



## ilrvvm (19 فبراير 2007)

alf shokr ya basha 
begad shokran gazelan 3ala maghodak elra2e3 dah


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 فبراير 2007)

ilrvvm قال:


> alf shokr ya basha
> begad shokran gazelan 3ala maghodak elra2e3 dah


 
العفو اخي العزيز
نحن بالخدمة


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 فبراير 2007)

saleem1975 قال:


> مشكور جدا ونتمنى منك اذا عندك شيء عن ال Din الالماني يا ريت.... ولك كل الشكر


 
للاسف ال DIN غير متوفر عندي
اعتذر مرة اخرى......


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 فبراير 2007)

مهندس كوكتيل قال:


> السلام عليكم م. مجدي عليان
> 
> انا احتاج الى واحد من Api Standard
> 
> ...


 

API RP 14 E guideline for erosive services
للاسف
اعتذر​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 فبراير 2007)

مممرسى قال:


> ارجو الرد اخى م/ مجدى
> 
> ممكن اتعرف عليك
> 
> ...


 

شكرا اخي ممرسي
وصلني *****ك ولكن ال tema لم استطع عمل تحميل له على ******
انصحك بالمحاولة على نفس الرابط


----------



## snabdelaziz (23 فبراير 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا 
من فضلك احتاج Api الخاص بتصميم ال Separator , Pipeline, Distillation Column
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## omelkorah (23 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المطوري (26 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخوتي الأعزاء ابحث عن Api 12jولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبد الفتاح فياض (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وأرجو منك Api Rp 14c و Api Rp 2g ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الفتاح فياض (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو منك ارسال Api Rp 14c &api Rp 2g ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الفتاح فياض (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو منك ارسال Api Rp 14c&api Rp 2g ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سالم خطاب (30 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gadoora (13 مايو 2007)

رائع جدا
وشكرا


----------



## adham fahad (15 مايو 2007)

والله لا تكفي شكرا


----------



## الأمير أمير (16 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## CH \ REDA WAHBA (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الله اجعل هزا العمل خيرا لك ويدوم خيره عليك
الرجاء api لسوائل الحفر drilling fluids


----------



## CH \ REDA WAHBA (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الله اجعل هزا العمل خيرا لك ويدوم خيره عليك
الرجاء api لسوائل الحفر drilling fluids


----------



## CH \ REDA WAHBA (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللرجاء api for drilling fluids
أخوك رضا وهبه


----------



## CH \ REDA WAHBA (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللرجاء api for drilling fluids
أخوك رضا وهبه


----------



## kaaaaaa (22 مايو 2007)

*شكر*

شكرا على هذه المعلومات واحتاج معلومات عن 
api 6d,api 6a للصمامات
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmad abdallah (24 مايو 2007)

Dear Majdi
Thanks for all your help
Do you have API 610 for pumps , please I need it and I appreciate if you can upload it
SHOKRAN

Ahmad Abdallah


----------



## ahmad abdallah (24 مايو 2007)

*Api 610*

Shokran ekteer ya a7la mohandeseen
If you can help us with API610 for pumps


----------



## CH \ REDA WAHBA (26 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتمني ان يدوم هذا العمل عليك با الخير يا أخ مجدي
طلبت من حضرتك طلب لكن ربنا يكون في عونك ربنا يبارك لك في عملك يارب محتاج
drilling fluids
(API RP131)
وربنا يكون في العون يارب
أعزرني أخوك محتاجها جدا جدا جدا جدا
اليسلام علبيكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ahmad abdallah (27 مايو 2007)

أعزائي المهندسين :

هل يمكن المساعدة في الحصول على 
Api 610
مع الشكر لتعاونكم


----------



## ابو اسراء (28 مايو 2007)

Dear Mazouz777; your help is highly appriciated.
I am seeking for NFPA 11,15, for fire water loop design in gas plants, and for gas detector design in gas plants.


----------



## ductlator (28 مايو 2007)

موش عارف اقولك ايه جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مسعود عبدالرحمن (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا أخ مجدى
ونحن فى انتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك الثمينة


----------



## goodzeelaa (1 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجدى (2 يونيو 2007)

أخىم. مجدى , أتمنى الحصول على الكود الذى يتكلم عن تنفيذ gas spherical tanks
أخر إصدار ؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا ً​


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## tifaonline (10 يونيو 2007)

many thanks


----------



## ملا يحيى (12 يونيو 2007)

اخي مجدي تحية وتقدير
ارجوا تزويدنا ب -api 570
مع فائق تقديرنا


----------



## محمد رياض (3 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوتى اريد منكم المساعدة بالحصول على كتاب Annual Book Of Astem Standardsولكم جزيل الشكر اخوتى


----------



## goodzeelaa (6 يوليو 2007)

gzak allah 7,ran]


----------



## prof mido (8 يوليو 2007)

مجهود رائعاياباشمهندس
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان1 (9 يوليو 2007)

هل يا بشمهندس ممكن حضرتك تفيدنا بالمقاييس البريطانيةbritich Stadar ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mss3d (21 يوليو 2007)

انا بحاجة لستاندر
api 1001
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مراقب (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedresas (29 يوليو 2007)

El Salam 3aliko
Momkn Atlab -en 308---
Thanks


----------



## سعد على على احمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed55555 (5 أغسطس 2007)

عاجزين على شكر سيادتكم ونتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (11 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا معي hand book of petroleum engineering 
ن شاء الله راح ابعتللك منه اللي بدك


----------



## goodzeelaa (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Ahmed Ahmed (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*Well done*

:6: Thank you very much for your great work.:6: 
:6: soft copy very helpful for everybody , once again thanks:6: 
KEEP IT UP:6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6:


----------



## احمد الجداوى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

.... شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود
جزاك الله خيرا
_____________________________
واضح أنه كان هناك خطأ ..........
وتم تصحيح هذا الخطأ ...
مع تمنياتنا لكم بدوام التوفيق


----------



## aga003 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على2560 or astm d96 api 2542 or


----------



## essarsh (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الاستاذ المهندس م.مجدي عليان انا بى امس الحاجه الى الاكواد التاليه ولك جزيل الشكر والثواب باذن الله تعالى فى الشهر الكريم

Volume 08.01 Plastics (I) D 256 - D 3159

Volume 08.02 Plastics (II) D 3222 - D 5083

Volume 08.03 Plastics (III) D 5117 - latest

Volume 08.04 Plastic Pipe and Building Products


----------



## أماسينا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

والله مشكور يا أخي بس ممكن موصفات الapi للشحن البحري للمواد البترولية والخام


----------



## Mostafa A5 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن المواصفة دى
aws d1.1


----------



## ريزو (7 أكتوبر 2007)

:77: :77: _والله انت راجل محترم_ :12:


----------



## Mostafa A5 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يخليك بس مش عارف هو محدش متابع المواضيع دى ولا اية؟


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## kadhum (22 أكتوبر 2007)

والله ماتقصرون وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## عماد زغبى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشاركات رائعة من عضو رائع .... شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود
جزاك الله خيرا
ربنا يوفق فيما يحبة ويرضا :78:


----------



## moha2007 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## snabdelaziz (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*Api 1104*

الاخ الكريم مجدي 
ارجو تزويدي بapi 1104 و شكراً


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 أكتوبر 2007)

dear all
i have some problem...i will try to assist all as soon as possible...

thanx 4 whom...ask about me..

regards
majdi elyyan


----------



## حسام عثمان (30 أكتوبر 2007)

متعرفش انت عملتلنا خدمة كبيرة أد ايه
جزاءك الله عنا كل الخير

لو فيه كمان بالمرة Astm عشان احنا طماعين شوية


----------



## adham fahad (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الاستاذ مجدي /السلام عليكم
هل يوجد Api
خاص في 
Above Ground Pipe Line
او ارجو تزويدي بما لديك حول مواصفاتالانبوب المخصص لنقل النفط فوق الارض
شكرا على اي مساعدةوجزاكم الله


----------



## aya reda (1 نوفمبر 2007)

انا عاجز عن الشكر
ربنا يبارك لك
بس لو في حاجه عن تصنيف
high grade of pipes


----------



## مهندس ديكابري (4 نوفمبر 2007)

بصراحه كلامك جميل ومفيد جدا لينا ربنا يجزيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## سدير عدنان (15 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر مهندس مجدي العليان على هذه الكتب القيمة جدا وتساعد في كثير من المجالات مع الشكر والتقدير لمهندس معتز لمساعدتي في المواضيع وارجو من السيد مجدي مساعدتي في ايجاد رنامج لتصميم الخزانات وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد رابح (17 نوفمبر 2007)

mércie frér de cette magnific participation :12: 
et j'aimeré bien si vous avait des LOGECIELLE de calcule des reservoir de stockage 
je cherche le logecielle "TANK" si vous pouvait​et baraka allaho fik​


----------



## المهندس . محمد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا المجهود تشكر عليه
ارجو ان يكون عندك api for instrumentation


----------



## م . كولو (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هشام القباطي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*Api Courses*

المهندسين الاعزاء
انا كنت موظف في شركة بترول امريكية في اليمن وكان هناك منهج تابع للمعهد الامريكي للبترول API ودخلت في هذا الكورس وبدأت فيه وحصل على 75 ساعة من اصل 200 ساعة 
لذلك ارغب في انزال بعض الاجزاء المتوفرة لدي لاعضاء المنتدى 

إذا اعجبكم المنهج سأقوم بتنزيل الباقي 

اولا :Valves chapter


----------



## العابدي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه الخدمة الطيبة لانها مفيدة جدا للعاملين في مجال الفحص الهندسي والصيانة 
وانا منهم لذا نرجو منك ان تنشر الباقي وفقك الله


----------



## الغدامسي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا اشتغل في هاليبرتون ليبيا cementing lab انا عايز اخر API
في CEMENTING 
شكرا


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

يا شباب ...انا عندي مراجع لل الاي بي

ساحاول انزالها

سمير


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

API 1104 is attached


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

i tried to attach API 554 for Process instrument and control but the file is 8 mega and the site maximum allowed is 2 mega

pls advice me

samir


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

الغدامسي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا اشتغل في هاليبرتون ليبيا cementing lab انا عايز اخر API
> في CEMENTING
> شكرا


 
لا اذكر ان هناك اي بي لل سمنتينج

بس اذا عندك رقم ال ايب بي ساحاول ابحث لك


سمير


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

والله ممتاز جدا يا اخي

ارجو انزال الاجزاء الباقية

انا عندي تقريبا كامل ال Api كملفات

ممكن نتحد و نعمل فرع للمنتدى للمواصفات القياسية ومراجعها

سمير


----------



## هشام القباطي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا الفصل الاول الذي يتحدث Nature of Heat والفصل الثاني ساقوم بارسال بعد ساعة
اخي العابدي بالفعل انا استفدت كثير لما بدأت ادرس هذه الكورسات وبدأت اعرف تفاصيل كثيرة لم اكن اعرفها في حقول النفط واتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها
اخي سمير هذا عبارة عن كورسات تعليمية وليس المواصفات القياسية للاجهزة الخاصة بحقول النفط لو معاك كورسات اخرى اتمنى ان تضيفها للموضوع واهلا بك في اي وقت


----------



## هشام القباطي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

نرجوا من الاخوة المشرفين التثبيت

الفصل الثاني من Nature of Heat


----------



## yazanzh (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شاكر لك جهودك المتميزة و جزاك الله كل خير، كما أرجو التكرم بتزويدي بمواصفة Api 577:2004، Api 510:2006


----------



## العابدي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخي هشام نشكركم على هذا المجهود الطيب نرجو من الله ان يوفقكم .نرجو ان تواصل 
بالفائدة.


----------



## prof mido (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور ياهندسه علي المجهود


----------



## الخدفي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر للقباطي و الحقيقة كنت في زيارة للشركة في مارب و رايت هذا الكورس و الى الان كنت اتمنى ان احصل عليه و قد حققت الامنية و لكن هناك جزء يختص بالغازات و غيرها ياريت ترسل الباقي و مشكور مقدما


----------



## اوس الشهابي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوية وجازاك الله الف خير
ويا حبذا لو تعطينا بعض مواقع الشركات النفطية لاجل المراسلة والبحث عن عمل
فانا كنت مهندس في احى المصافي النفطية 
وابحث عن عمل في الوقت الحالي


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
واستمر ياخى فى العطاء


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخى
وعطاء دائما


----------



## هشام القباطي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

العفو على التاخير
مرسل اليكم فصل العمليات الكيميائية


----------



## هشام القباطي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

فصل قياسات الغاز الجزء الاول 
نرجوا ان تفيدكم


----------



## هشام القباطي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

فصل قياسات الغاز 2


----------



## mtak (15 ديسمبر 2007)

يا باشا انت منزلنا الصفحه الولى من الكورس و معموله اسكانر سئ كمان
عموما جزاك الله خيرا
انا اللى نزل عندى ملفات بالمتداد .tif


----------



## على حجازى زكى (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا عما تساهم بة من خير


----------



## امبوشو (15 ديسمبر 2007)

_ جزاك الله خيراً يا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه اخيك مصطفى_


----------



## هشام القباطي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بالفعل انا عملت للكورسات اسكانر لعدم وجود نسخ اصلية وهذا احسن دقة حصلت عليها


----------



## جدار النار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكرك أخي الكريم


----------



## الموج الاحمر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا اخانا
ممكن Api 578


----------



## moh_farouq (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى يا باش مهندس بصراحه و نعم الرجل و الاخ
ممكنApi 582 بتاع سلوك اللحام
شكرا


----------



## moh_farouq (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
تحيه طيبه للجميع و بلأخص المهندس هشام
بدور عن جهه و مكان فى مصر/ القاهرة بيعطى شهادات api
انا مهتم بكورسات Api 570 & Api 653 & Api 620 & API510
لأحصل على شهادات فى التفتيش على المستودعات وخطوط الانابيب و التفتيش على المراجل البخاريه


----------



## هشام القباطي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي moh_farouk وكل عام وانت بخير ان شاء الله
بالنسبة للكورسات التي طلبتها سوف ابحث عليها 
اما بالنسبة للمعاهد التي تعطي هذه الشهادة لا اعلم هل هناك معاهد ام لا 
لاني كنت ادرسها عندما كنت موظف في شركة امريكية وعندما انتهى عقد الشركة الامريكية هنا في اليمن واستلمت القطاع الحكومة توقف الدراسة في هذا الكورس

مرفوع لكم 
اساسيات الموائع الجزء الاول
اتمنى ان يكون الجميع قد قضوا اجازة طيبة
تحياتي


----------



## هشام القباطي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اساسيات الموائع الجزء الثاني


----------



## kikar1974 (2 يناير 2008)

اذا من الممكن بدي Api560,api530وشكرا لكم


----------



## سليمان1 (3 يناير 2008)

رجاء من المهندس مجدى Api Rp 54 And Api Rp 8a-8b

,ولك جزيل الشكر والثواب من الله المنان


----------



## نور الزمان (3 يناير 2008)

يسلمووووووووا


----------



## kikar1974 (5 يناير 2008)

اذا ممكن Api 530,api560 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيدعلي ك (6 يناير 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## kikar1974 (8 يناير 2008)

اذا ممكن Api 530,api560 ولكم جزيل الشكرعاجل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kikar1974 (8 يناير 2008)

اذا في مجال اريد كتاب api560,api530 عاجل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هشام القباطي (9 يناير 2008)

ممكن اخي kikar معرفة مواضيع هذين الكتابين


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (10 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (10 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (10 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الشبل (10 يناير 2008)

مشكور الاخ هشام بالتاكيد كورس رائع وجهد عظيم


----------



## هشام القباطي (10 يناير 2008)

جمعة مباركة لكل المهندسين الاعضاء

فصل جديد من كورس Api

Oil Well Performence & Surveillance 

تحياتي


----------



## Slim7 (15 يناير 2008)

Thank you very much. Iwant 
API Pub 421 (1990 E 2002) Monographs on Refinery Environmental Thank youControl-Management of Water Discharges, Design and Operation of Oil-Water Separators


----------



## الصدق (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبد الرحمن النشار (25 يناير 2008)

شكر حار للمهندس مجدي علي مجهوده الرائع وكل الاخوة المشتركين في الموقع انا محتاج بشدة كود En1320
Fracure Test


----------



## lakdhar (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## الحصان الجامح (28 يناير 2008)

اخى جزاك الله كل خير ارجو الافادة هل يوجد كود Api 2016


----------



## sseaea (28 يناير 2008)

any thing about reservoir engineering


----------



## kikar1974 (28 يناير 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## adham fahad (29 يناير 2008)

الاخ المهنس مجدي:جزاك الله خيرا فهو نعم المجازي
لدي سؤال واحد:
كم هو العدد الكلي لكتبapi
وهل يمكن ان تضع قائمة بارقامها وعناوينها
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الحصان الجامح (4 فبراير 2008)

اخى فى الله انا عندى بعد العناوين ممكن ارسلها اليك بس توجد مشكلة و هى انى لا اعرف كيفية وضع ملف على المنتدى انا ايملى على ****** 
Asass_2007
ممكن نتواصل عليه


----------



## الحصان الجامح (4 فبراير 2008)

اخى هل يوجد كود فى API يحمل رقم 2016
لو يوجد ممكن ارساله اليا الاميل
Asass_2007 yahoo


----------



## امبوشو (5 فبراير 2008)

please provide me with the base used for classification astm material as group 1, 2 & 3


----------



## جدار النار (6 فبراير 2008)

أنا أبحث عن Api 2000

اي نسخة بعد 1998 

أرجو من يملك هذه النسخة ان يرفعها لنا و جزاكم الله خير

شكرا


----------



## على حجازى زكى (10 فبراير 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير و ان نستفيد جميعا مما تقدمة الينا 
15
3
1


----------



## امبوشو (11 فبراير 2008)

اريد Api 598 , Api 602 من فضلك وجزاك الله خيراً يا مهندس / مجدى


----------



## iwemohamed (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير و ان نستفيد جميعا مما تقدمة الينا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (13 فبراير 2008)

الحصان الجامح قال:


> اخى هل يوجد كود فى API يحمل رقم 2016
> لو يوجد ممكن ارساله اليا الاميل
> Asass_2007 yahoo


 


dear frieds
upon your request
API 2016


Regards
Majdi Elyyan


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء من الاخوان كتابة اسم المواصفة و رقمها حتى يسهل علي ايجادها و خدمتكم ان شاء الله



تحياتي
مجدي عليان


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (13 فبراير 2008)

جدار النار قال:


> أنا أبحث عن Api 2000
> 
> اي نسخة بعد 1998
> 
> ...


 


Dear Friend
Kindly find attached file
for API 2000


----------



## fattahmine (14 فبراير 2008)

your are the best


----------



## صبرى دابوه (16 فبراير 2008)

ارجوالحصول على api line5l


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 فبراير 2008)

*Api 5l*



صبرى دابوه قال:


> ارجوالحصول على api line5l


 

API 5L
For you


Regard
Majdi Elyyan​


----------



## الأمير أمير (17 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز/ مجدى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الطيب الجبار الذى تقوم به واسأل الله العلى القدير ان يزيد به ميزان حسناتك ويرحم والديك ، واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح فى حياتك العملية والعلمية .
ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان .
وتقبل فائق الاحترام والامتنان.


----------



## سامي نادر (17 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا و الف شكر لكل من ساعدنا من قريب او من بعيد على اثراء معارفنا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (21 فبراير 2008)

يسلموا ايديك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام عبدالمنعم (29 فبراير 2008)

slam
i want stander for drilling fluids for ABISTANDER PLEASE PLEASE
EN/ REDA WAHBA FOR MASTER


----------



## اسلام عبدالمنعم (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن For Drilling Fluids Please 
ABI 610
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام عبدالمنعم (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتمني ان يدوم هذا العمل عليك با الخير يا أخ مجدي
طلبت من حضرتك طلب لكن ربنا يكون في عونك ربنا يبارك لك في عملك يارب محتاج
drilling fluids
(API RP131)
وربنا يكون في العون يارب
أعزرني أخوك محتاجها جدا جدا جدا جدا
اليسلام علبيكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## اسلام عبدالمنعم (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتمني ان يدوم هذا العمل عليك با الخير يا أخ مجدي
طلبت من حضرتك طلب لكن ربنا يكون في عونك ربنا يبارك لك في عملك يارب محتاج
drilling fluids
(API RP131)
وربنا يكون في العون يارب
أعزرني أخوك محتاجها جدا جدا جدا جدا
اليسلام علبيكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## فيصل الطائي (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا كثر الله من امثالك علة هة الساعدة


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (1 مارس 2008)

والله يا اخي لا اعرف كيف اعبر لك عن امتناني وشكري لك ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (1 مارس 2008)

اسلام عبدالمنعم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اتمني ان يدوم هذا العمل عليك با الخير يا أخ مجدي
> طلبت من حضرتك طلب لكن ربنا يكون في عونك ربنا يبارك لك في عملك يارب محتاج
> drilling fluids
> ...


 

الاخ اسلام
الرجاء امهالي بعض الوقت
و كتابة اسم المواصفة كامل و كذلك رقمها


----------



## جبار لشكري (2 مارس 2008)




----------



## Slim7 (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخوك محتاجها جدا جدا
API Pub 421 (1990 E 2002) Monographs on Refinery Environmental


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 مارس 2008)

مواقع اخرى للوصول.......

http://rapidshare.com/files/58858154...umentation.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58859475...mentation1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58861022...mentation2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58872563...mentation3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58872565...mentation4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58872566...mentation5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58872567...mentation6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58872568...mentation7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61639765...entation_8.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61639767...entation_9.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61639770...ntation_10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61639772...ntation_11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61668914...ntation_12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61668916...ntation_13.rar


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 مارس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/62266920/API505.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/62266921...rage_tanks.pdf


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 مارس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/68145130...gineering_.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68145131..._Couplings.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68145132..._Equipment.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68145133...l_Systems_.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68145134..._Equipment.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68145135...stic_Tanks.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68145136...n_Treaters.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68145137...ld_Heaters.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68145138...rators__1_.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68145139...on_Liquids.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68286431...tion_Units.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68286433...on_Liquids.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68286434...on_Liquids.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68286435..._Equipment.pdf


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 مارس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/68286436...Sucker_Rod.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68286437...ompressors.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68286438..._Equipment.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68286439...it_Service.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68286440...ping_Units.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68286441...__Fittings.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68292776...ntralizers.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68292777..._Cementing.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68292778..._Wire_Rope.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68292779...and_PSL_2_.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68292780..._Equipment.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68292781..._Equipment.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68292782..._Sprockets.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68292783...ld_Service.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68292784...m_Elements.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68292785..._Backseats.PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/68296231...for_Valves.PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/68296232...ine_Valves.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68296233..._Line_Pipe.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68296234..._5L__2000_.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68296235...and_Tubing.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68296236...g__METRIC_.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68296237...Structures.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68296239...Facilities.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68296240...erformance.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/68296241...in_Service.pdf


 vbrep_register("1259012")


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 مارس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/77174442...Components.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77174443..._Condensers.pd
http://rapidshare.com/files/77174444...ol_Systems.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77174445...nd_Control.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77174446...rol_Valves.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77174447...Systems_1_.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77174448...umentation.PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/77174450...ies_Part_1.PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/77174449...ies_Part_2.PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/77174451...Zone_0-1-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77179643...e_0__1__2_.pdf


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 مارس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/77608053...ifications.PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/77608054...500_ERRATA.PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/77608055...ring_Lines.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77608056...ntal_Shelf__OC
http://rapidshare.com/files/77608057...en_Sulfide.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77608058...ves_Safety.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77608060...Operations.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77608061...Operations.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77608062..._operaions.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77608063...en_Sulfide.pdf


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 مارس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/77985082...Operations.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77985083...ling_Wells.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77985084...nvironment.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77985085...nvironment.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77985086...nvironment.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77985087...en_Sulfide.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77985088...eld_Waters.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77985089..._Equipment.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77985090...e_Analysis.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/77985091...ring_Fluid.pdf


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 مارس 2008)

الروابط جميعها منقولة للفائدة

تحياتي
مجدي عليان


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (5 مارس 2008)

*API amirican petroleum institute*

API amirican petroleum institute

*API 06AM 2nd ed 09 95 Material Toughness*

API 006D Pipeline Valves 

API 510 8th Ed Incl Add3 Dec 2001 Pres Vessel Inspection Code
API 526 flanged steel pressure Relief valves
API 527 for seat tightness of pressure relife valves
API 560 3rd Ed May 2001 Fired Heaters for general Refinery Services
API 594 Check Valves 5th ed 1997
API 598 7th ED Oct 1996 Valve Inspection and Testing
API 610 8th Ed, Aug 1995 Cent Pumps
API 611 4th Ed, Jun 1997 Steam Turb
API 612 4th Ed, Jun 1995 Spec Purp Steam Turb
API 613 4th Ed, Jun 1995 Spec Purp Gear Units
API 614 4th Ed, Apr 1999 Lub, Shaft Seal, Control Oil Sys and aux
API 616 4th Ed, Aus 1998 Gas Turbines
API 617 6th Ed, Feb 1995 Centrifugal Compressors
API 618 4th Ed, Jun 1995 Recip Compressors
API 619 3rd Ed, Jun 1997 Pos Disp Compressor
API 620 10th ed Feb 02 Design and Construction of Large Welded LP Storage Tanks
API 650 Welded Tanks for Oil Storage 10th Ed Add1 Mar 2000
API 653 3rd Ed Dec 01 Tank Insp Repair Alteration and Reconstruction
API 660 Feb 2001 6th Ed Shell and Tube Heat Exchangers
API 661 Nov 1997 4th ed Air Cooled Heat Exchangers
API 670 4th Ed Dec 2000 Machinery Prot Sys
API 530 4th ed Ocy 1996 Calc of Heater Tube Thickness
API 671 3rd Ed Oct 1998 Spec Purp Couplings
API 672 3rd Ed Sep 1996 Integ Geared Centrif Air Comp
API 674 2nd Ed Jun 1995 Pos Disp Pumps
API 675 2nd Ed Oct 1994 Pos Disp Pumps Controlled Vol
API 677 2nd Ed Jul 1997 Gear Units
API 681 1st Ed Feb 1996 Liq Ring Vac Pumps and Compressors
API 682 1st Ed Oct 1994 Shaft Sealing Sys for Cent and Rotary Pumps
API 683 1st Ed Sep 1993 Quality Improvement Manual for Mech Equipment
API 2510 8th Ed May 2001 Design and Construction od LPG Facilities
API 2510a 2nd Ed May 2001 Fire Protection of LPG FacilitiesAPI 
API PUB 534 1st Ed Jan 95 Heat Recovery Steam Generators
API PUB 684 1st Ed Feb 1996 Rotoro Dynamics and Balancing
API PUB 760 2nd Ed Jun 1998 Model Risk Management Plan
API Pub 938 May 1996 1 1 4 Cr 1 2 Mo Crack Repairs
API Pub 959 May 1982 Temper Embrittlement of Cr Mo Steels
API RP 500 2nd Ed 1997 Area Classification
API RP 505 1st Ed 1997 Area Classification
API RP 521 4th Ed Mar 97 Guide for Pres Rel and Depres Sys
API RP 540 4th Ed Apr 99 Electrical Inst
API RP 572 Management of Hazards Associated with Location of Process PLants and Buildings
API RP 573 1st Ed Oct 91 Inspection of Fired Boilers and Heaters
API RP 574 2nd Ed Jun 98 Inspection Practices for Piping System Components
API RP 576 2nd Ed Dec 00 Inspection of Pressure Relieving devices
API RP 579 1st Ed Mar 00 Fitness for Service
API RP 686 1st Ed Apr 1996 Machinery Inst Guide
API RP 934 1st Ed Dec 2000
API RP 945 2nd Ed Oct 97 Avoiding Environment Cracking In Amine Units
API RP 945 2nd Ed Oct 97 Avoiding Environment Cracking In Amine Units
API RP 1104 19tht Ed Oct 01 Welding of pipelines and related facilities
API RP 2028 3rd Ed Feb 02 Flame Arrestors in Piping Systems
API 579 1st Ed Revised Mar 2000 Fitness for service 1 - 100
API RP 2350 2nd Ed 1996 Overfill Prot For Storage Tanks
​


----------



## Slim7 (9 مارس 2008)

Thank you very much. please 
I WANT API 421
oil watter separator


----------



## رضا وهبه (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بعد التحيه 
الله يكرمك ممكن المساعده من فضلك
انا عارف ان الحمل عليك كتير
ربنا يكون في عونك
*محتاج هزه المواصفه من فضلك*
*V13A: Drilling Fluids*Spec 13A Drilling Fluid MaterialsRP 13B-1 Standard Procedure for Field Testing Water-Based Drilling FluidsRP 13B-2 Standard Procedure for Field Testing Oil-Based Drilling FluidsRP 13B-2-A1 Addendum 1 to Standard Procedure for Field Testing Oil-based Drilling FluidsRP 13D Rheology and Hydraulics of Oil-well Drilling FluidsRP 13I Standard Procedure for Laboratory Testing Drilling FluidsRP 13L Recommended Practice for Training and Qualification of Drilling Fluid TechnologistsRP 13K Chemical Analysis of Barite *V13C: Drilling Fluid Processing Systems*RP 13C Drilling Fluid Processing Systems Evaluation *V13J: Testing of Heavy Brines*RP 13J Testing of Heavy Brines *V13M: Completion & Facturing Fluids*RP 13M Measuring the Viscous Properties of Cross-linked Water-Based Fracturing Fluid 
الله يكرمك أهتم بطلبي 
جزاك الله خيرا 
أخوك رضا وهبه


----------



## لاخعلاه (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن الحصول على Api 1156
مشكور مقدما


----------



## azerty2007 (23 مارس 2008)

:75:thanks for all


----------



## الرهينه (9 أبريل 2008)

الى م.مجدى اعليان ارجو منك مساعدتى للحصول عن معلومات تخصwell control و خصوصآ عن well control equipment .و للعلم انا احتاج هذة المعلومات للانجاز مشروع تخرج.وجزاك الله عنى خير


----------



## مهندس مسعود (11 أبريل 2008)

Hi,
can u help me to find the follow standard in pdf version
?​ 
API 579 1st Ed Revised Mar 2000 Fitness for service 1 - 100​


----------



## ساااااامي (14 أبريل 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي ومشكور على مجهودك العالي

ممكن احصل على

API 575 Inspection of Atmospheric and Low-Pressure Storage Tanks


----------



## orbawy (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل بالإمكان الحصول على API MPMS chater1 وحتى chapter 20


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو اعطائي بعض الوقت

سيتم تحميلها
ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى سعيد على (18 أبريل 2008)

انا شاكر جدا لهذا المرجع ولكن اذا كان فيه مراجع بالعربى بتتكلم عن خطوط انابيب البترول والتانكات وبالذات فى لحامات التانكات والانابيب فياريت وجزاك الله خيرا اخوك فى الله مصطفى سعيد


----------



## م خالد الموافي (19 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووور بس كل ما احمل يجي رسالة يقللي لقد تم حظرك


----------



## جدار النار (20 أبريل 2008)

أخواني المهندسين


أبحث عن Api 537

أرجو من يملك هذا الكود أن يرفعه لنا


----------



## adham fahad (20 أبريل 2008)

الاخ خالد كانت عندي نفس مشكلتك والحل هو:
قم بتسجيل الدخول(الاسم وكلمة المرور وليس عن طريق صفحة ال*****)
السلام عليكم


----------



## adham fahad (20 أبريل 2008)

الاخ خالد كانت عندي نفس مشكلتك والحل هو:
قم بتسجيل الدخول(الاسم وكلمة المرور وليس عن طريق صفحة ال*****)
السلام عليكم


----------



## adham fahad (27 أبريل 2008)

الاخ مجدي:السلام عليكم:
جزاك الله خيرا عن كل ماقدمت هنه سميع مجيب
ابحث عنAPI 651
cathodic protection for storage tanks
هل يمكنك مساعدتي وجزاك الله خيرا عن اية مساعدة
السلام عليكم


----------



## الواسطي 2007 (8 يونيو 2008)

:56:مشكور على هذ الجهد وبارك الله فيك من اجل خدم القطاع النفطي في العالم العربي و جعل الله هذا خالصا في ميزان حسناتك:75:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (9 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز



الواسطي 2007 قال:


> :56:مشكور على هذ الجهد وبارك الله فيك من اجل خدم القطاع النفطي في العالم العربي و جعل الله هذا خالصا في ميزان حسناتك:75:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (9 يونيو 2008)

لقد تم رفعه على ما اذكر...




adham Fahad قال:


> الاخ مجدي:السلام عليكم:
> جزاك الله خيرا عن كل ماقدمت هنه سميع مجيب
> ابحث عنapi 651
> Cathodic Protection For Storage Tanks
> ...


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين عمل تصنيف جيد لموضوعات القسم فمثلا:
عمل باب خاص للحام يشمل الاتى
انواع اللحام
كتب عن اللحام
معلومات عن اللحام (PQR-WPS)

عمل باب خاص لل( CODE AND Standard) يشمل الاتى
API
AWS
ASTM
ASME
DIN
BS
ANSI

عمل باب خاص لل( INSPECTION AND NDT) يشمل الاتى
الاربع طرق
VT
UT
RT
PT
MT

مع مراعات تثبيت هذة الاقسام
وشكرا للمجهود الجميل لكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يونيو 2008)

API 521

http://www.zshare.net/download/1361511954cd8d08/

API 510

http://www.zshare.net/download/13619580fc4ba959/

الباقى جارى تحميلة
وسوف يوجد قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## وائل السنيري (16 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفوك وفاك وفي الأمة التي انجبتك


----------



## adham fahad (24 يونيو 2008)

:56::82::81:
السلام عليكم:
الاخ مجدي 

لم يتم رفعه نرجو المساعدة وجزاك الله رحمة وخيرا
Api 651


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 يونيو 2008)

thanks for all information


----------



## haadi (26 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و وضعها ي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## WAT (26 يونيو 2008)

*Api*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (26 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جيد ولكن هذا الموضوع مثبت بعنوان API Standard
للمهندس مجدى عليان

ارجو ضم الموضوعان الى بعضهما وذلك لسهولة البحث فى المنتدى
وشكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 يونيو 2008)

API 651
Cathodic protection of aboveground storage tank


http://depositfiles.com/files/6234689


----------



## EgyNeo (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحتاج الى الاصدار الاخير من Api 2030

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adham fahad (1 يوليو 2008)

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31:الى الاخ المهندس احمد رحم الله والديك وجزاك كل خير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## خالد قنصوه (11 يوليو 2008)

can you please find me the code for tank inspection from ANSI , WHICH IS CALLED ANSI-NB23


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (11 يوليو 2008)

الاخ خالد ابحث عن ما تريد هنا وستجدة ان شاء الله 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94511.html


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (11 يوليو 2008)

API STANDARD 653
Tank Inspection, Repair

http://dl1.s20.mihd.net/msnw3hyb/api_653_2001.pdf


----------



## خالد قنصوه (15 يوليو 2008)

أشكرك سأحاول


----------



## adham fahad (16 يوليو 2008)

Please brothers aim looking for API 575,,,,,,,,,and thanks for any help alos aim sorry because i dont have arabic font in my computer


----------



## adham fahad (16 يوليو 2008)

i forget to add also API 1105 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,please i need it too much and thanks for all of brothers for any help


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (18 يوليو 2008)

الاخ ادهم ابحث عن ما تريد هنا وستجدة ان شاء الله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94511.html

وهذا عن تجربة
وان لم تجدة راسلنى وانا شاء الله سيتم تحميل ما تريد


----------



## adham fahad (18 يوليو 2008)

:19:ا:19::19::19::19::55::55::55:لاخ المهندس احمد :جزاك الله ووالديك خيرا لم هستطع الحصول على Api 575 &&&&&&&& Api1105 لذا ارجو المساعدة مع تحياتي


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (19 يوليو 2008)

API Standard 575
inspection of storage tanks


http://www.zshare.net/download/155600212e049cd7/


----------



## adham fahad (20 يوليو 2008)

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::31::31::31::31:اخي المهندس احمد رحم الله والديك واطمع من كرمك في Api 1105


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (20 يوليو 2008)

اخى الكريم ادهم بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

للاسف لم اجد عندى Api 1105
وانا شاء الله سأحاول البحث عنة مرة اخر وان وفقنى الله ووجته ساحملة لك


----------



## adham fahad (21 يوليو 2008)

اخي الكريم احمد: رحم الله والديك وجمعك معهم في جنة الخلد انشاء الله وارجو ان لا تنسى انني في امس حاجة الى Api 1105


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (21 يوليو 2008)

ساحاول ولاكنى اجد بعض الصعوبة فى ايجاد Api 1105


----------



## مؤيد توفيق (24 يوليو 2008)

اتمنى دوام التواصل ومشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## revolutionneur (26 يوليو 2008)

*Astm C552 & Astm C591*

please brother I need these, thanks a lot...:56:


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## moh_farouq (29 يوليو 2008)

eng_ahmed_moh قال:


> API STANDARD 653
> Tank Inspection, Repair
> 
> http://dl1.s20.mihd.net/msnw3hyb/api_653_2001.pdf


 
السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع و متميز شكرا ليك بس الينك مش شغال ممكن تعيد رفعه 
و لو فيه تتقيل فده من عشمنا فى اخ كريم ممكن موصفات ال tank and pipe repair
شكرا


----------



## moh_farouq (29 يوليو 2008)

استاذنا الكبير م/ مجدى ربنا يذيدك من نعيمه و يقتح عليك كمان و كمان ممكن اطلب منك المواصفات دى شكرا
*API 598 7th ED Oct 1996 Valve Inspection and Testing*
*API 620 10th ed Feb 02 Design and Construction of Large Welded LP Storage Tanks*
*API 650 Welded Tanks for Oil Storage 10th Ed Add1 Mar 2000*
*API Pub 938 May 1996 1 1 4 Cr 1 2 Mo Crack Repairs*
*API Pub 959 May 1982 Temper Embrittlement of Cr Mo Steels*
*API RP 573 1st Ed Oct 91 Inspection of Fired Boilers and Heaters*
*API RP 576 2nd Ed Dec 00 Inspection of Pressure Relieving devices*
*API RP 1104 19tht Ed Oct 01 Welding of pipelines and related facilities*​


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

اللة يكرمك


----------



## سعد عطاالله (30 يوليو 2008)

الى م.مجدي عليان والى جميع مهندسي المنتدى الرجاء ارسال كل ما يتعلق بمواصفات خزانات الغاز السائل والطرق المستخدمه لنصب شبكات الغاز السائل للوحدات السكنيه مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## EgyNeo (30 يوليو 2008)

egyneo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أحتاج الى الاصدار الاخير من Api 2030
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا



شكرا على المجهود


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (30 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الكريم moh_farouq 

API 850: API Standards 620, 650, and 653 Interpretations -- Tank Construction and In-Service Inspection - Answers to Technical Inquiries 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1318172...tions.pdf__5877a1c__via_gigapedia.info__.html

http://dl1.s21.mihd.net/nxftvlb2/api_standards_620__650__and_653_interpretations.rar

API STANDARD 653 (2001) Tank Inspection Repair Alteration and Reconstruction, 3rd


http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:b7487fa831a283719b5e49e448cb67af.url


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (30 يوليو 2008)

API Standard 650 Addendum 4 Welded Steel Tanks For Oil Storage 

http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:02769ac680436af3fbeab69641a163ae.url


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (30 يوليو 2008)

API 1104-Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities 

http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:2ece160d230112a4aa6db613470e8379.url


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (30 يوليو 2008)

API 573 inspection for boilers and heaters 
API 576 Inspection of PSVs 
API 598 Valve Inspection and Testing
API 620 Welded Storage Tanks


http://depositfiles.com/files/6882327


----------



## moh_farouq (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
المهندس احمد محمد
تحية طيبة و بعد... شكرا على هذه الموصفات القيمه و المساعده الجليله زادك الله من علمه و نعيمه 
ممكن لو سمحت ترفعلنا الملفات دى على رابيد شير علشان مش عارف انزلها شكرا
API STANDARD 653 (2001) Tank Inspection Repair Alteration and Reconstruction, 3rd
API Standard 650 Addendum 4 Welded Steel Tanks For Oil Storage
API 1104-Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities


----------



## ميلود الورقلي (31 يوليو 2008)

ربي يبارك فيك ويحفظك


----------



## moh_farouq (31 يوليو 2008)

نجحت فى التحميل شكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
واتمنى تكون المعلومات مفيدة


----------



## تباريح (11 أغسطس 2008)

لوسمحتوا
أريد Api570
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## moh_farouq (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن حد ياسعدنى فى مواصفه دى:
ASM: Surface Engineering for Corrosion and Wear Resistance
Electrophoresis, to apply ceramic coatings . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 136
Electrophoretic plating . . . . . . . . 219, 223(T)​ او اى مواصفات متعلقه بالموضوع شكرا


----------



## mkn (12 أغسطس 2008)

*Api421*

Pls,Pls,Pls
We need API 421
Regards


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (26 أغسطس 2008)

API 574 inspection for piping

http://depositfiles.com/files/7497409


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (26 أغسطس 2008)

API 570

http://depositfiles.com/files/7169967


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (26 أغسطس 2008)

API 1104-Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities

http://rapidshare.com/files/115695946/API_1104_20_edition.pdf

API Standard 650 Addendum 4 Welded Steel Tanks For Oil Storage

http://ifile.it/nkhcal6/api_650_a4.pdf

API STANDARD 653 (2001) Tank Inspection Repair Alteration and Reconstruction, 3rd

http://rapidshare.com/files/72622888/api_653_2001.pdf
http://ifile.it/1dbz8j/api_653_2001.pdf


----------



## شبل الخليل (27 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ م. مجدي عليان أشكرك على هذه المشاركة الطيبة و أتمنى ان استطيع الحصول على (links) لتنزيل ال API كاملا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعيدالسرتى (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم
اخوكم سعيد عضو جديد فى المنتدى الرائع دا 
الصراحه المنتدى جميل جدا والواحد ممكن يستفيد منه كتير بفضل الله وبفضل الاخوه المحترمين اللى موجودين فيه اللى بيفيدوا الاخرين
ان شاء الله يكون فيه لقائات بنا وتبادل معلومات


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (31 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله
المهندس احمد
مكفي و موفي

تحياتي
وبارك الله فيك
والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## رنا نور (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من و بارك الله فيكم
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Index to this page: (click to go-to)
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.normas.com/DIN/pages/Translations.html#TranslationsDIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]


----------



## جيل المستقبل (7 سبتمبر 2008)

احتاج الى Api 594 
و جزاكم الله خيرا
كل عام و انتم الى الله اقرب و الى طاعته ادوم


----------



## مهند اللقاني (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من و بارك الله فيكم[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif])
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]


----------



## جيل المستقبل (8 سبتمبر 2008)

API STD 594 Check valve Double Flanged Type 
احتاج الى هذا الملف بشده


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

خي العزيز سأرسله لك قريبا" ن شاء الله


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز سأرسله لك قريبا" ن شاء الله


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مرفق574 API 
هل لديك european standrdsاخي العزيز


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*Api 574*

أجد صعوبة في التحميل أوجو ارشادي طريقة التحميل


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*Api*

مرفق Api 594


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة ارشادي كيفية رفع الملفات غير rapidshare


----------



## جيل المستقبل (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
م/ مجدى 
م/احمد محى 
م/رنا


----------



## جيل المستقبل (10 سبتمبر 2008)

كان لدى استفسار ، لدى عميل يطلب check valve single plate douple flanged Acc. API 594
الغريب انه يطلب مقاس 28 بوصه ، و عندما حصلت على ال API 594 منكم - جزاكم الله خيرا - لا يوجد به هذا المقاس ، يوجد 24 ثم 30 ، هل يمكن عمل هذا البلف بمقاس 28 بوصه و ايضا ACC. API 594 و ما هى المعلومات التى يتوجب علي معرفتها حتى يتمكن المورد من تصنيع مثل هذا البلف بما انه غير مذكور فى API 594


----------



## yehia samir (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*Osha*

اللة يكرمك
لو سمحت اريد 
OSHA (Occupational safety and health administration


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخيِِ


----------



## تلميذا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

Hello I am new in this forum, thanks a lot for the efforts Mr,Majdi,actual;ly iam looking for API 5L latest edition,API RP 7G ,,API spec7,and DS1,and if it is possble the latest editions...And i will be gratefull....thank u veryy much


----------



## merohussein (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن لو عندك aws تحملة بنفس الطريقة
شكرا


----------



## nadoom (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشاركات رائعة .... شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تلميذا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Assalemo 3alikom,any answer Mr Majdi,please............concerning my request...???


----------



## adham fahad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ياخ مجدي المحترم:ابحث عن API1105&API technical data book لذا ارجو المساعدة رعاكم الله


----------



## محمود تكرير (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*استفسار*

يا بشمهندس مجدى هو حضرتك خريج ايه



معاك محمود هندسة بترول السويس قسم تكرير


ياريت لو انك فى نفس القسم تكلمنا عن طبيعة عمللك فى الشركه بتعمل ايه وبشتغل فى اى وحدة وعن الحوافز الماديه والماليه والخدمات اللى بتقدمها الشركة للمهندسين اللى زيك


وشكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 سبتمبر 2008)

رنا نور قال:


> يرجى من الأخوة ارشادي كيفية رفع الملفات غير rapidshare



يرجى الدخول على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92764.html


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 سبتمبر 2008)

merohussein قال:


> ممكن لو عندك aws تحملة بنفس الطريقة
> شكرا



يرجى الدخول على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93689.html


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جيل المستقبل قال:


> API STD 594 Check valve Double Flanged Type
> احتاج الى هذا الملف بشده



*API 594* Ckeck valves & Double flanged type

http://depositfiles.com/files/8141316


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 سبتمبر 2008)

adham fahad قال:


> السلام عليكم ياخ مجدي المحترم:ابحث عن API1105&API technical data book لذا ارجو المساعدة رعاكم الله




API technical data book

http://dl1.s23.mihd.net/5ivgk6ju/api_technical_data_book_complete_pdf_.zip


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 سبتمبر 2008)

تلميذا قال:


> Hello I am new in this forum, thanks a lot for the efforts Mr,Majdi,actual;ly iam looking for API 5L latest edition,API RP 7G ,,API spec7,and DS1,and if it is possble the latest editions...And i will be gratefull....thank u veryy much



*API 5L *Line Pipe Specifications
http://depositfiles.com/files/8141813


----------



## تلميذا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks a lot Ing Ahmed,,what about API RP 7G and API spec7 and DS1 ??Waiting for your answer,,,thanks again.


----------



## adham fahad (22 سبتمبر 2008)

Dear Brothers:
Unable To Verfiy Download Tickets
That What I Got When Trying To Downloading Api Technical Data Book
Help Please


----------



## تلميذا (23 سبتمبر 2008)

API technical data book...http://dl1.s23.mihd.net/5ivgk6ju/api_technical_data_book_complete_pdf_.zip


----------



## تلميذا (23 سبتمبر 2008)

Try this link for API Data book,it s working for me...http://rs87.rapidshare.com/files/70317854/Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7.r00


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (26 سبتمبر 2008)

api technical data book
http://ifile.it/d6fsg5/api_technical_data_book_complete_pdf_.zip


----------



## adham fahad (26 سبتمبر 2008)

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS,,,,,,,,,,thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss,thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## رضا اسماعيل (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
الاخوة الاعزاء,
ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على نمازج اسئلة واجوبة لل api 570 examination course (PIPING INSPECTOR),
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تلميذا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

API RP 7G and DS1,and API spec7,i need these standards,please,for inspection........i am waiting


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (3 أكتوبر 2008)

رضا اسماعيل قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
> الاخوة الاعزاء,
> ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على نمازج اسئلة واجوبة لل api 570 examination course (PIPING INSPECTOR),
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



API 570 Study Plan
http://www.zshare.net/download/19855337a561e38f/

API 570 Model questions
http://depositfiles.com/files/8419362


----------



## notime4life (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كثير يا احلى مهندس


----------



## رضا اسماعيل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_جزاك الله خيرا_
_شكرا جزيلا_


----------



## NAK (10 أكتوبر 2008)

Great work, thank you


----------



## حصان طروادة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*وفقك الله*

الله يعطيك العافية ودوام العمل الصالح 
انني بحاجة كورس Iwcfمع الأجوبة وأين يمكن تقديم الأمتحان وشكرا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*مجهود رائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## الرائدالعربي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الى الاخ العزيز الف شكر على هذه المواصفات وياريت اذا عندك Api ل Pipe Fitting


----------



## احمد عبد المعطى 55 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## eahms (15 نوفمبر 2008)

I need these documents:

API SPEC 11 E
API SPEC 11 AX
API SPEC 11 B
API SPEC 11 ER


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

eahms قال:


> I need these documents:
> 
> API SPEC 11 E
> API SPEC 11 AX
> ...


 

plz advise with standard full name


----------



## eahms (17 نوفمبر 2008)

API SPEC 11E Pumping Units
API SPEC 11B sucker rod
API SPEC 11AX Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps Fittings


----------



## مخاطر (18 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي المهندس مجدي عليان السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على محاولتك تعميم و تسهيل الحصول على المواصفات API و قد وجدت بعض المواصفات التي تهمني في مشاركاتك الثرية و التي تتعلق بالخزانات النفطية ذات الضغط الهوائي/ Atmospheric Storag Tank
و اني اتمنى منك التفضل بتوفير المواصفة API Recommended Practice 575"Inspection of Atmospheric and low presser Storage Tanks"
اشكرك على اهتمامك اخوكم مخاطر


----------



## ياسر ادم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وجزاك الله كل خير ارجو منك يا اخى تحميل Api


----------



## ياسر ادم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وجزاك الله كل خير ارجو منك يا اخى تحميل 601Api*​


----------



## ياسر ادم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير واريد منك ياخى Api601


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم, هل يتوافر لديك API 2001
الخاصة بــ Fire Protection in Refinaries


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مخاطر قال:


> أخي المهندس مجدي عليان السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على محاولتك تعميم و تسهيل الحصول على المواصفات API و قد وجدت بعض المواصفات التي تهمني في مشاركاتك الثرية و التي تتعلق بالخزانات النفطية ذات الضغط الهوائي/ Atmospheric Storag Tank
> و اني اتمنى منك التفضل بتوفير المواصفة API Recommended Practice 575"Inspection of Atmospheric and low presser Storage Tanks"
> اشكرك على اهتمامك اخوكم مخاطر



API Standard 575

http://www.zshare.net/download/155600212e049cd7/


----------



## مخاطر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

أخيeng_ahmed_mohالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اشكرك على استجابتك لطلبي جزيل الشكر و لكني لم أستطع تحميل الملف من zSHARE و لهذا"إن لم يكن فيها تعب" أن تضعه على موقع تحميل آخر أو تعيد تحميله على نفس الموقع و لك مني فائق الإحترام
أخوكم مخاطر


----------



## مشعل حامد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير اخي المهندس ماجد بارك الله فيك وبجهدك وانشالله يكون في ميزان حسناتك لانه صدق جاريه وعلم انتفع منه الخوه جميعا ....


----------



## gomaa mansour (5 ديسمبر 2008)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## arabcontractor (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا أخى ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وأرجو ان تشرح لى كيف ارفع الملفات انا عندى حاجات كتير جدا جدا ومش عارف ارفعها ازاااااااااى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو ان تشرح لى


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (12 ديسمبر 2008)

API Standard 575

http://depositfiles.com/files/dgfj1wg3u


----------



## ramzi-eng (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks my friend*​


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (13 ديسمبر 2008)

arabcontractor قال:


> الله يبارك فيك يا أخى ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وأرجو ان تشرح لى كيف ارفع الملفات انا عندى حاجات كتير جدا جدا ومش عارف ارفعها ازاااااااااى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو ان تشرح لى



يرجى الدخول على الرابط التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92764.html


----------



## مخاطر (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*أخيeng_ahmed_mohالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و كل العام و انت بخير
اشكرك كل الشكر على اعادة تحميل الملف بالرغم من مشاغلك , قد كفيت وو فيت , و اعذرني اذا ازعجتك بتكرار طلبي 
أخوك مخاطر

*


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 ديسمبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك وفى جميع الاخوة


----------



## حسام جاسم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز مهندس مجدي محتاج الى API 12K الخاص بسخانات النفط (indirect oil heater type)وأكون شاكراً.


----------



## eslam soliman (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد مجهود رائع جدا والف شكر
ربنا يوفقك ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 ديسمبر 2008)

eahms قال:


> API SPEC 11E Pumping Units
> API SPEC 11B sucker rod
> API SPEC 11AX Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps Fittings


 
Sorry it is not available at this moment​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*Api 575*



eng_ahmed_moh قال:


> api Standard 575
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/155600212e049cd7/


 

اخي العزيز
يا ريت تراسلني عالخاص
لاني الكتاب موجود عندي ولكن حجمه كبير لا يمكن تحميله ووضعه بالمنتدى
ارسلي *****ك وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بارساله لك


----------



## zizo_ppc (23 ديسمبر 2008)

والله تشكر على هذا المجهود وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## عبدوش السودانى (13 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ودوما الي الامام
اخوكم م/عبدوش السوداني


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (17 يناير 2009)

Thanks For You Good Efforts


----------



## safa aldin (23 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fasafesooo (24 يناير 2009)

ارجو منك يا هندسه ان ترفع لى API MPMS Chapter 17 كله لانى محتاجه بشده ولك منى جزيل الشكر
اخوووووووووووك مصطفى


----------



## Seifeddine007 (28 يناير 2009)

الف شكر ونتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## محمود كامل (8 فبراير 2009)

يا ريت لو في api 1104 وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حمزه (8 فبراير 2009)

*Api 1104*



> يا ريت لو في api 1104 وجزاكم الله خيرا



أسأل الله أن ينفعنا وإياكم بما علمنا وأن يعلمنا ماينفعنا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (9 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه النسخه الرائعه:75:


----------



## فديتني اينن (10 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحتو انا طالبة مساعدتكم

انا طالبة علمي سورية مقيمة في البحرين 
و افكر ادرس هندسة بترول في الجامعة السورية الدولية الخاصة

فحبيت اتخبروني كم تكاليف الدراسة هناك و كم المعدل لا زم يكزن عشان ادخل هالتخصص و طريقة التسجيل 
و اكون شاكرة لكم حسن تعاونكم معاي


----------



## driss2003 (11 فبراير 2009)

*API 560 Fired Heaters for general Refinery Services*

Please, can any one provide link to download : 


API 560 Fired Heaters for general Refinery Services 
 API RP 573 1st Ed Oct 91 Inspection of Fired Boilers and Heaters
 with :
Deposite file
or mihd
or ifile

thanks in advance


----------



## adham fahad (12 فبراير 2009)

Dear brothers:sorry because i dont have arabic font in my computer,,,,,
Please aim looking for ((API 1111))
Thanks for for any help


----------



## adham fahad (12 فبراير 2009)

Dear brothers aim looking for API 1111,,,,,,,,,,sorry because i dont have arabic font in my computer,,,,,,,,,,,thanks for any help:87::87::87::87::87::87::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## kaysoom (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو من الأخ العزيز api rp 5lw 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عبد المعطى 55 (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته؛ اتمنى الحصول على نسخة من المواصفة din 19704 وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هشام جوكر (20 فبراير 2009)

25.100.01 Cutting tools in general
25.100.10 Turning tools 
25.100.20 Milling tools
25.100.25 Tools for planing and broaching machines 
25.100.30 Drills, countersinks, reamers 
25.100.40 Saws
25.100.50 Taps and threading dies
25.100.60 Files 
25.100.70 Abrasives 
25.100.99 Other cutting tools


----------



## هشام جوكر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
بعد اذنك يا باشمهندس
انا عايز بعض مواصفا الايزو 
و هي 25.100.01 Cutting tools in general
25.100.10 Turning tools 
25.100.20 Milling tools
25.100.25 Tools for planing and broaching machines 
25.100.30 Drills, countersinks, reamers 
25.100.40 Saws
25.100.50 Taps and threading dies
25.100.60 Files 
25.100.70 Abrasives 
25.100.99 Other cutting tools


----------



## مهندس نفط و غاز (21 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحت أخي العزيز :
أطلب منك موضوع عن API specification of Bentonite أذا ممكن ف أقرب وقت , ولك مني جزيل الشكر و العرفان ..............


----------



## أحمد حسن خليفه (27 فبراير 2009)

_بارك الله فيك مهندس مجدى وزادك علما ونفعنا بك_


----------



## الغريب79 (28 فبراير 2009)

ساعدوني يا إخوتي 
هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا الموقع 
وكل ملف أقوم بتحميله لا أجد الصيغة لفتحه 
مع اني حاولت أن افتحه عن طريق الاكروبات لكن للأسف لم تفلح الطريقة 
الرجاء المساعدة يا اخوة


----------



## سيد محمد محمود (2 مارس 2009)

Thank you very much for these standard


----------



## SQU_Oman (3 مارس 2009)

أريد هذا الكود

API 2510a 2nd Ed May 2001 Fire Protection of LPG FacilitiesAPI 


أرجو من يوجد لديه هذا الكود أن يرفعه لي


----------



## أبو النوف (3 مارس 2009)

ألف شكر سيدي الكريم ,بارك اللهفيك


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (8 مارس 2009)

اللهم اجزى اخانا العزيز م/ مجدى الذى احببته فى الله لعطائه وبذله وكرمه اسأل الله ان يزيده علما وان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## nassour (13 مارس 2009)

I'm looking for 
*API RP 500
*

Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Division I and Division 2 
Edition: 2nd

I appreciate your help . it is needed for a student project 

Apologies , I do not have Arabic Fonts on this computer


----------



## kima3 (14 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا لك يا أخي


----------



## احلى مهندس (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 

وبارك الله بكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


تحياتي


----------



## eng_eba_80 (16 مارس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## HASSAN MORSY79 (18 مارس 2009)

اريد api 1101and 2531 if available


----------



## رمرر (18 مارس 2009)

ممكن api 650 باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## محمد جبارج الحيدري (18 مارس 2009)

جهد رائع وشكر الله سعيك لخدمة الناس


----------



## tariq164 (22 مارس 2009)

​*الرجاء اذا توجد عندكم أسألة عن أختبار** api 510 
**مشكورين**
*​


----------



## Abdelrhman (30 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز الروابط كلها لا تعمل
ارجو منك وضع روابط بديله
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع
السلام عليكم


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (5 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الطيبة


----------



## B2000 (6 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك
جهد ممتاااااااااااز


----------



## mikhaeel (8 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسة :3: :32: :15: :79: :63: :1: :77:


----------



## م السنوسي جنيدى (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## بهاء (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ مجدي وشكراااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع اخوك بهاء


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (22 أبريل 2009)

الاخ المهندس مجدى/ فى الحقيقية لااجد كلمات تعبر عن شكرى وتقديرىللك ولعطائك الذى احسب انك لاترجو من وراءه الا وجه الله الا ان يجعل الله ذللك فى ميزان حسناتك وان يتقبله الله منك


----------



## nafiz jaber (23 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية و ينور طريقك


----------



## محمد بن جماعة (24 أبريل 2009)

ابحث عن امكانية تحميل ملفات حسب مواصفات afnor مع الشكر


----------



## محمد التونسي1985 (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله في الجميع..............................


----------



## أحمدوفسيلادتش (4 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر على مجهودكم العظيم , نفعنا الله به وإياكم


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (6 مايو 2009)

API 1104
2005 Version​


----------



## عماد سيف (8 مايو 2009)

API for Pips drilling


----------



## عماد سيف (8 مايو 2009)

انا بتكلم عن مواسير الحفر


----------



## khiro (8 مايو 2009)

*الف شكر **الف شكر **الف شكر **الف شكر **الف شكر*


----------



## عبداللطيف محمود (9 مايو 2009)

م.مجدي عليان قال:


> اتمنى من اي مهندس يحتاج اي مواصفة او كود فليطلبه بالاسم
> واليكم api 510
> م.مجدي.......:3: :32: :15: :79: :63: :1: :77:


 شكرا لهذا المجهود العظيم وبرجاء اذا كان لديك api 600 & api602 برجاء ارسالهم لنا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## M.S.SHAHEEN (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وشكرا على جهودك


----------



## سلام1234 (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (11 مايو 2009)

الأخ العزيز م./ مجدي عليان الأكرم
 تحية تقدير وشكر على كل مواضيعك القيمة 

أخي الكريم أنا مهندس في مجال النفط
أعمل حاليا مراقب ومشرف عام على كافة عمليات الانتاج والتصدير في مواني التصدير في بلادي - اليمن.
وليا بعض المعوقات فيما يخص عملية الحسابات وهذة من بعض أخطاء الشركات العاملة وأحتاج الى الاستندار الدولي الخاص بذلك API Standard حسب هذة الكودات التالية وإذا مافي مجال عندك تنزلها لظروف الموقع (كبر حجمها) ممكن ترسلي بها على ايميلي الخاص وأنا بقوم بتنزيلها بالموقع من شأن أوفر لك الوقت وحتما" ستكون أن صاحب الفضل بعد الله سبحانة وتعالي لكي يطلع عليها صاحب الحاجة وهي كالتالي



*1. **API MPMS 17.1** Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 1 - Guidelines for Marine Cargo Inspection*

*2. **API MPMS 17.2 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 2 - Measurement of Cargoes on Board Tank Vessels *​ 
*3. **API MPMS 17.3** Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 3 - Guidelines for Identification of the Source of Free Waters Associated with Marine Petroleum Cargo Movements *​ 
*4. **API MPMS 17.4 ** Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 4 - Method for Quantification of Small Volumes on Marine Vessels (OBQ/ROB) *​ 
*5. **API MPMS 17.5** Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 5 - Guidelines for Cargo Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities *​ 
*6. **API MPMS 17.6** Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 – Marine Measurement Section 6 - Guidelines for Determining the Fullness of Pipelines between Vessels and Shore Tanks*​ 
*7. **API MPMS 17.7** : Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 7 - Recommended Practices for Developing Barge Control Factors (Volume Ratio)*​ 
*8. **API MPMS 17.8** Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 8 - Guidelines for Pre-Loading Inspection of Marine Vessel Cargo Tanks *​ 
*9. **API MPMS 17.9** Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 9Vessel Experience Factor (VEF) IP Hydrocarbon Management HM 49*​ 
*10. **API Measurements - Marine *​ 
*11. **API Measurements - Pipeline * *API standards, standards, manuals, specifications, training materials, recommended practices, bulletins, Measurements — Pipeline</SPAN>*

*12. **API Measurements Â— Pipeline* *API standards, standards, manuals, specifications, training materials, recommended practices, bulletins, Measurements Â— Pipeline...</SPAN>*
*13. ** API Measurement* *API standards, standards, manuals, specifications, training materials, recommended practices, bulletins, Measurement</SPAN>*

*14. **API MPMS 2.7** Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 7 - Calibration of Barge Tanks *​ 
*15. **API MPMS 2.8A** Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 2 - Tank Calibration Section 8A - Calibration of Tanks on Ships and Oceangoing Barges *​
وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعل جميع أعمالك في ميزان حسناتك

أخوكم م./ توفيق الشيباني​


----------



## Electromecanical (12 مايو 2009)

Merci beaucoup Mr. Majdi "jezeka ALLAH kolla khayr"mais s'il te plait est ce que tu peux partager les API 610, API 14E, API 650, API 500B,NFPA 20 et NT 114
Merci d'avantage


----------



## lakdhar (15 مايو 2009)

مشكورمع تحياتي


:75::75::75::75:
:20::20::20::20:


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (16 مايو 2009)

adham fahad قال:


> الاخ المهنس مجدي:جزاك الله خيرا فهو نعم المجازي
> لدي سؤال واحد:
> كم هو العدد الكلي لكتبapi
> وهل يمكن ان تضع قائمة بارقامها وعناوينها
> والسلام عليكم


 
اخي الكريم يمكن زيارة موقع معهد البترولي الامريكي API علي هذا الربط وستشاهد كل شئ ويمكن البحث عن أي كود لكن لن تستطيع التحميل الا بالتسديد عبر فيزا كارت الخ

الرابط www.api.org

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## reco4t (18 مايو 2009)

ارجو نسخه من api7507


----------



## batol (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو عرض موقع يكون فيه تحميل مجاني لـملف apirp651 مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابن زكى (27 مايو 2009)

batol قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو عرض موقع يكون فيه تحميل مجاني لـملف apirp651 مع جزيل الشكر


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا هو الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/1080809...d_petroleum_storage_tanks__2ed_1997_40p_.html


----------



## rhab20002002 (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على مجهوداتك واتمنى ان احصل على api1104


----------



## ابن زكى (28 مايو 2009)

rhab20002002 قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا على مجهوداتك واتمنى ان احصل على api1104


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا الرابط هو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/108287519/76126349/API_1104_2005.html
ثانيا : اى زميل يحب يأخذ المجموعة كلها على اسطوانة او فلاشة للـ API او اى كود اخر ممكن يشرفنى فى شركة انابيب البترول فى مسطرد ( القاهره ) اخوكم عضو مجلس ادارة فيها 
وموبايلى للتواصل 0107566574
وتوجد موضوعات اخرى مرفوعة على مجموعة انا عاملها على اليا هو عنوانها
[email protected]
والايميل الخاص بى على اليا هو m_zaki1928 
مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالرقى لابناء وطنى الحبيب 
محمد زكى
عضو مجلس ادارة انابيب البترول 
عضو مجلس ادارة الجمعية المصرية للاختبارات الغير اتلافية
حاصل على المستوى الثالث فى الاختبارات الغير اتلافية من الجمعية الامريكية
مفتش شبكات معتمد من معهد البترول الامريكى
مفتش لحام معتمد من الجمعية الامريكية للحام
مفتش معتمد من ارامكو


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (28 مايو 2009)

rhab20002002 قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا على مجهوداتك واتمنى ان احصل على api1104


 
أخي العزيز
طلب موجود هنا في الموقع وفي هذا الموضوع نفسة الصفحة 27 من خلال هذا الرابط وجزاه الله خيرا" المهندس مجدي العليان الذي أرسلة لكم جميعا والشكر أيضا مرسل لادارة الموقع ولكل من يساعد إخوانة في مطالبهم
اليك الرابط الخاص ب API - 1104
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t27056-27.html

أخوكم م/ توفيق الشيباني - اليمن


----------



## الجزائري1973 (29 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله لكم في دينكم و دنياكم*​


----------



## khemissi (5 يونيو 2009)

أخى الكريم اذا كان لديك
API Standard 521, Pressure-relieving and Depressuring Systems
واسأل الله العلى القدير ان يزيد به ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (5 يونيو 2009)

khemissi قال:


> أخى الكريم اذا كان لديك
> API Standard 521, Pressure-relieving and Depressuring Systems
> واسأل الله العلى القدير ان يزيد به ميزان حسناتك


 

I Have it
but actually the sixe is more that 7 MB
send me mail to [email protected]
then i will reply u with attachment

sorry for this


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
مهندس مجدي


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (5 يونيو 2009)

م.مجدي عليان قال:


> I Have it
> but actually the sixe is more that 7 MB
> send me mail to [email protected]
> then i will reply u with attachment
> ...


 

hope u recieve my mail with attachment......​


----------



## ابن زكى (6 يونيو 2009)

khemissi قال:


> أخى الكريم اذا كان لديك
> API Standard 521, Pressure-relieving and Depressuring Systems
> واسأل الله العلى القدير ان يزيد به ميزان حسناتك


 
السلام عليكم 
الرابط ده موجود عليه ويمكنك تنزله بسهوله 
http://www.4shared.com/file/110198209/7694413c/API_521-1997.html


----------



## م. وعد (6 يونيو 2009)

شكررررا لك أخي الكريم والى كافة القائمين على هذا المنتدى 
وانني بحاجة ضرورية الى نسخة محددة من ال api 650 وهي نسخة 2008 فاذا كانت متوافرة الرجاء ارشادي الى الرابط لتحميلها


----------



## boudamimi (9 يونيو 2009)

حفظك الله و رعاك و مشكوووووور


----------



## ابن زكى (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا فى حاجة لـ api 5l الطبعة رقم 44


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (10 يونيو 2009)

*mmm*



ابن زكى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا فى حاجة لـ api 5l الطبعة رقم 44


السلام عليكم
الاخ ابن زكي
الطبعة رقم 42 متوفرة
لقد رفعتها هنا للجميع

شكرا


----------



## فاتنة (10 يونيو 2009)

مشاركات رائعة, جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن زكى (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس مجدى ولكن انا عندى الطبعة 43 ومحتاج الطبعة 44 لان فيها فرق كبير عن الطبعات السابقة


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (11 يونيو 2009)

ابن زكى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس مجدى ولكن انا عندى الطبعة 43 ومحتاج الطبعة 44 لان فيها فرق كبير عن الطبعات السابقة


 

للاسف لا امتلكها...........


----------



## m_gareeb (15 يونيو 2009)

السلاسم عليكم انا اريد asme b31.3


----------



## m_gareeb (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اريد asme b31.3 2008


----------



## m_gareeb (15 يونيو 2009)

Al slam 3alikom i need asme b31.3 2008


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (16 يونيو 2009)

Tawfik Shukri قال:


> اخي الكريم يمكن زيارة موقع معهد البترولي الامريكي API علي هذا الربط وستشاهد كل شئ ويمكن البحث عن أي كود لكن لن تستطيع التحميل الا بالتسديد عبر فيزا كارت الخ
> 
> الرابط www.api.org
> 
> تحياتي للجميع


 
الاخ العزيز / أحمد فهد adham fahad 

مرفق لكم ملف يبن جميع اسماء وارقام API حسب التوصيفات في هذا المرفق ستعرف كل شئ المعذرة على التاخير

وتحياتي للجميع

م/ توفيق الشيباني


----------



## بدرشتاين (19 يونيو 2009)

Thanks man Jazak Alla khair
i have something regarding API crack analysis
will send it soon If Alla willing

Salam


----------



## dammak (26 يونيو 2009)

Cher amis se ne pas facile de trouve les code api par contre j’ai THMA


----------



## سيد محمد محمود (30 يونيو 2009)

*Api 570 for pipe line*

ربنا معكم يا مهندسين العرب


----------



## mmohdd (10 يوليو 2009)

api 2510
api 2510a
pls


----------



## ابن زكى (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج ضرورى API 579-1/ ASME والخاص بـ fitness for service
وخاصة الجذء الخاص بالامثلة المحلولة
او اى presentation عنها


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (12 يوليو 2009)

ابن زكى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احتاج ضرورى API 579-1/ ASME والخاص بـ fitness for service
> وخاصة الجذء الخاص بالامثلة المحلولة
> او اى presentation عنها


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي العزيز
موجدو عندي كورس تدريبي من هارفرد
ومليء بالامثلة
بس للاسف حجم الملف كبير لا استطيع تحميله

ارسل طلبك بايميل الى
[email protected]
or
[email protected]
:60:


----------



## mahdaf (15 يوليو 2009)

*تحية ... وشكر*

السلام عليكم .....

أود ان اعبر عن اعجابي وسعادتي بالتعرف على موقعكم الكريم ... :10:
ومن أول زيارة لي .. استطيع القول .. بأني وجدت ما اريد واطمح اليه ... :20:
شكرا للقيمين على هذا الموقع والشكر للمساهمين .. و م. مجدي على هذا الموضوع المهم:75:


----------



## تولين (25 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس مجدى

................


----------



## sayedسيد (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العنصر السادس (3 أغسطس 2009)

انا اريد api inspector cours


----------



## ابن زكى (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
محتاج api 2250 والخاص بعايرة الخزانات الرأسية


----------



## strange79 (6 أغسطس 2009)

يا ريت المساعدة يا جماعة 
اذا كان عندكم نماذج لتقارير بكافة الطرق اللااتلافية ut.pt.mt.rt.vt
والله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## ابن زكى (7 أغسطس 2009)

strange79 قال:


> يا ريت المساعدة يا جماعة
> اذا كان عندكم نماذج لتقارير بكافة الطرق اللااتلافية ut.pt.mt.rt.vt
> والله يجزيكم الخير


السلام عليكم
نماذج التقارير موجودة فى ملفات مجموعة مفتشون اللحام على الياهو والرابط للانضمام هو 
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/welding_inspectors/
اشترك فى الجروب واذهب الى files


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (11 أغسطس 2009)

*Api 530*

السلام عليكم 

مرفق API 530 edd. 2003
Calculation for heater tube thickness in petroleum refinery

مقسم الى 3 اجزاء لسهولة الرفع


----------



## MMaamouri (12 أغسطس 2009)

API standards for fire fighting


----------



## chemking (15 أغسطس 2009)

Hi brothers, I would like to have ANSI/API RP 651 
*ANSI/API RP 651*

Cathodic Protection of Aboveground Petroleum Storage Tanks, Third Edition 
Edition: 3rd 
American Petroleum Institute / 01-Jan-2007 / 33 pages


----------



## chemking (15 أغسطس 2009)

salamaleykum,
Many thanks


----------



## ايمن عمارة (19 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very much please 
could you ubload the avaliable 
api 500
API spec4f
API spec 7k/ISO 14693
api 7l
api spec 16D
API SEPE A6C
API SPEC 16F 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medosalem (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فى علمك:75:


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (24 أغسطس 2009)

اخي عاجز عن الشكر 
ممكن API of pipe


----------



## m 83abdulhalim (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رساله تعارف وطلب*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هذه اول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى واتمنى من الاخوه المهندسين الافاده 
لو سمحت يابشمهندس مجدى اريد كود الapi بتاع الpipe 
وكذالك قرص فى الrt , وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chemking (17 سبتمبر 2009)

salam aleykum, API 570 pls


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*Api-570*

Dear chemking

find attached API 570, 2006 addendum

:56:


----------



## احمد قاسم جابر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

_عاشت الايادي اخوك احمد العراقي_


----------



## ahmadelgrihybedair (24 سبتمبر 2009)

Dear Arab Eng.
I want a copy of API - 650


Thanks a lot


----------



## anaamikaa (24 سبتمبر 2009)

This is a good collection of API standards, kee it usp


----------



## nagi-libya (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم جزولي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك الاخ مجدي


----------



## qshaath (25 أكتوبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر مهندس مجدي ... 
واشكر لك مساهماتك الرائعة ومبادرتك في مساعدة الاخير 
انا ابحث عن المواصفات الخاصة بمواسير الستانلس ستيل بالتفصيل وحسب المواصفات asme ansi b36.19
ارجو الافادة بهذا الخصوص ان امكن
ولك جزيل الشكر

الجماعيني


----------



## chemking (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس تصميمات قال:


> Dear chemking
> 
> find attached API 570, 2006 addendum
> 
> :56:


Many thanks for API 570 my dear.


----------



## chemking (31 أكتوبر 2009)

Dear my brothers/sisters,

I urgently need the following API standards:
API A1632S
API PUBL 4716
API RP 14E
API RP 574
API RP 578
API RP 1632
If anyone has these pls send.
May GOD be pleased with you.


----------



## ahamedelgrihybedai (1 نوفمبر 2009)

أود api 650 

وشكراً


----------



## abdelhamied (4 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
أرجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على api 650 
الخاص ب الfired heater
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelhamied (5 نوفمبر 2009)

Api 560 من فضلكم


----------



## jijobran (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ل الشكر والإمتنان لكم أخي الكريم, مواضيع ممتازة.


----------



## شيششى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

لك مني كل الود والتقدير


----------



## mohammedabdelsadik (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز م/ مجدى 
لو سمحت اريد الحصول على شرح وامتحانات لكود api653 لانى سادخل المتحان الخاص بها قريبا (شرح وليس الكود نفسه)
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مكرم الله (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## wafarag (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء من الأخوة -- أريد :
The following API standard: "ISO/TS 29001:2007" for QMS 
على وجه السرعة --- مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Slim7 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*لوسمحتوا
أريد *​*
API PUBL 4589 Fugitive Hydrocarbon Emissions from Oil and Gas Production Operations


جزاكم الله خير​*​


----------



## hamdto (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء أود الحصول على ​API MPMS 16.2​
2—Mass Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Vertical Cylindrical Storage Tanks By Hydrostatic Tank Gauging ​


----------



## hhhkhalil (9 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## م/حسين فكرى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووور على المجهود بس ممكن كتب عن الحفر و اجهزة الحفر و ميكانيكا المستخدمة للحفر و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m.gomaa (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك اللة لك نرجو المزيد


----------



## m.gomaa (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك اللة لك


----------



## ابوكرار المالكي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركات راعه حقا فالف شكر


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 ديسمبر 2009)

API 600, 608 Ed 2009
API 2003
:12:
:75:
:77:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Flangessssss


----------



## A30825 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

احتاج API 5L x60
ولو عندكم اسماء مصنعين لهذا النوع من الانابيب يرجى الأفادة


----------



## ebraheem.elnagar (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا يا بشمهندس مجدى 
أرو من حضرتك رفع
ال british standard for the natural gas networks


----------



## ebraheem.elnagar (25 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا شكرا للمهود العالى 
بس عندى لإقتراح 
ياريت حضرتك تكتب فى كل مشاركة الكود دة بتاع إية 

لإن مش كل الناس تعرف مثلا Api 600 بتاع إية


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت انا محتاج api 650 اخر اصدار 2007 ضروري جداااا


----------



## أبو علاء الحمصي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله 
كتر خيرك أخي الكريم مجدي 
مشاركة رائعة و كلها فائدة بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## eng-yassin (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواننا العرب أخوكم ياسين من المغرب لدي طلب 
أنا مهتم كثيرا ب storage tank لكن رغم أنني قرأت api650 لكن وجدت الكثير من الصعوبات لأنه لا يوجد أستاذ يوجهنفي هذا المجال ممكن أحد يساعدني لأنه اجتهاد مني فقط 
نحن في المغرب لدينا نقص كبير في هذا المجال و شكرا


----------



## mojahedsaber (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي علي المجهود 
و أرجوا منك تحميل 
api 1110
api 1157
وشكرا مرة أخري


----------



## mojahedsaber (1 يناير 2010)

يا عم بقالي واضع طلبي ليه تقريبا 5 أيام 
طب رد علينا علي الأقل عندك و إلا لا.
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا.يا باش


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 يناير 2010)

mojahedsaber قال:


> يا عم بقالي واضع طلبي ليه تقريبا 5 أيام
> طب رد علينا علي الأقل عندك و إلا لا.
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا.يا باش


 

ان شاء الله اليوم مساءا
سيتم رفعها

عذرا للتاخير وقله الدخول للمنتدى


----------



## haidoob (2 يناير 2010)

*أريد astm table 53b, 54b*

Kindly if anyone have copies of T53b, T54B (scanned) or electronic version or Excel forumlas.

Will be very appriciated.


----------



## motal (2 يناير 2010)

any body have API RP 580 second edition 2009 urgent


----------



## eng-yassin (2 يناير 2010)

pleaz freinds help


----------



## eng-yassin (2 يناير 2010)

i need your help


----------



## hass14 (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكركم اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
ارجو التفضل باكمال معروفكم وارسال 5d,5b,7k. جزاكم الله كل خير والسلام


----------



## mojahedsaber (3 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا أخي و اسف علي طريقة ردي السابقة لاني جدا مستعجل عليهم .
وشكرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## Abu Atileh (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم :

أرجوا تزويدي ب بالكود التالي مع فائق الشكر
/api 527

عبد الرحمن 


م.مجدي عليان قال:


> اتمنى من اي مهندس يحتاج اي مواصفة او كود فليطلبه بالاسم
> 
> 
> واليكم api 510
> م.مجدي.......:3: :32: :15: :79: :63: :1: :77:


----------



## Abu Atileh (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم :

أرجوا تزويدي ب بالكود التالي مع فائق الشكر
/api 527

عبد الرحمن


----------



## yousof100100 (4 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام من فضلكم عاوز 650&653&610&617&618 ويكون 2009 ضرورى جدا 
ونداء خاص للكريم جدا م/ مجدى عليان بسرعة الاستجابه


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 يناير 2010)

yousof100100 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام من فضلكم عاوز 650&653&610&617&618 ويكون 2009 ضرورى جدا
> ونداء خاص للكريم جدا م/ مجدى عليان بسرعة الاستجابه


 

اخي العزيز
استخدم خاصية البحث ستجد طلبك
احد الاعضاء جزاه الله كل خير قبل عده ايام قام برفع
650 النسخة الاخيرة على احد المواقع

الرجاء البحث اولا
وان شاء الله ستجد مبتغاك


----------



## said said (6 يناير 2010)

*مواضيع حول stotage tank الى الاخ المغربي*

Storage tank training


----------



## said said (6 يناير 2010)

*Storage tank*

اليك اخي بعض المواضيع تخص storage tank training


----------



## mojahedsaber (7 يناير 2010)

ياباشا وين الكود الذي قلت ستحمله من 4 ايام سابقة .
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (7 يناير 2010)

abu atileh قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> 
> أرجوا تزويدي ب بالكود التالي مع فائق الشكر
> /api 527
> ...


 

للاسف غير متوفر لدي........


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (7 يناير 2010)

mojahedsaber قال:


> مشكور أخي علي المجهود
> و أرجوا منك تحميل
> api 1110
> api 1157
> وشكرا مرة أخري


\

المطلوب الاول متوفر
والتاني غير متوفر


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (7 يناير 2010)

*ِapi 650*

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الاعزاء
احد الاعضاء المحترمين قام برفع ال api 650
وبعدة مواقع و على اكتر من تاريخ اصدار
2008 و 2009

ارجو استخدام خاصية البحث

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (7 يناير 2010)

mojahedsaber قال:


> ياباشا وين الكود الذي قلت ستحمله من 4 ايام سابقة .
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

اعتذر منك اخي العزيز
وارجو ارسال طلبك بايميل
حتى اتمكن من التذكر


عذرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ehab.harb (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اول مرة اشترك هنا ودة اول تعليق لى 
بشكر اى مهندس بينشر العلم لاخوانة من المهندسين العرب
ول فى حد يقدر يوفىر api 653 2009
اكون مشكور


----------



## eng-yassin (7 يناير 2010)

pleaz i need special books of tanks


----------



## eng-yassin (7 يناير 2010)

storage tanks


----------



## ثائر الشمري (14 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ...جهدكم مشكور


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (14 يناير 2010)

said said قال:


> اليك اخي بعض المواضيع تخص storage tank training


 
الأخ العزيز,
شكراً على هذه الملفات, و هناك ملف ثالث لموضوع الـ Training نرجوا رفعه و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ENGABDO9 (16 يناير 2010)

*ISo 8579-2*

انا محتاج الايزو 


ISo 8579-2

لو تقدر تجبهولي اكون شاكر


----------



## بغداد123 (16 يناير 2010)

*مشكووووررر*

اخي اني اشكرك جدا على هذا العمل القيم الرائع وارجو منك تزويدي ب
API 652 (Linings of aboveground storage petroleum tanks bottom


----------



## بغداد123 (16 يناير 2010)

*تكملة*

اخي اذا امكن ارسال هذا الملف)API 652( على هذا العنوان مال ياهوووو
numnum_numnum


----------



## مهند اللقاني (20 يناير 2010)

سؤال

هل هذه المواصفات ثابته ام ان المعهد كل فترة ينقح و يزيد و ينقص؟؟؟ في هذه المواصفات


----------



## أحمد رمضان نصار (20 يناير 2010)

Please I need API 570 last version


----------



## ahmad abdallah (20 يناير 2010)

هل يمكن ان تساعدوني في الحصول على الكود :

Api 5ct
api j55

مع الشكر الجزيل لتعاونكم


----------



## hhhkhalil (23 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## said said (23 يناير 2010)

*storage tank*

الى الاخ عبد الرحمان الطعمة
لا يوجد عندي الملف الثالث و اليك الملف التالي ربما يفيدك


----------



## ahmad abdallah (23 يناير 2010)

Dear Said Said ,

Can you help me to get this standard :

API 5CT - FOR CASING AND TUBING


----------



## said said (23 يناير 2010)

*api 5ct*



ahmad abdallah قال:


> Dear Said Said ,
> 
> Can you help me to get this standard :
> 
> API 5CT - FOR CASING AND TUBING


 
الى الاخ احمد عبدالله 
اليك هذا الموقع www.link512.com اكتب فقط api 5ct ثم اضغط على البحث ستجد ان شاء الله ما تريد


----------



## ahmad abdallah (24 يناير 2010)

Dear Said Said ,

Thanks alot for your help , But I am lokking for complete standard of API 5CT , and I couldn't find it


----------



## mehdi09 (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## باسم حسين خضير (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اشكركم على المساعدة احتاج الى الملفات التالية وشكرا مقدما
nfpa code
british code of practice


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (11 فبراير 2010)

الأخ سعيد سعيد, بارك الله بك, و جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## jalaltalib (13 فبراير 2010)

محتاج جدا كتاب او كود يو ضح بشكل تفصيلي hydrotest proceure


----------



## سكادا (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## star_2121 (13 فبراير 2010)

*Api_rp_45*

اريد 
API_RP_45_Analysis_of_Oilfield_Waters
ضرورى وجزاكم الله خيرا


وده اللينك بتاعه
http://engineers.ihs.com/document/abstract/FOXADAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 فبراير 2010)

*ملخص الموضوع*



م.مجدي عليان قال:


> مواقع اخرى للوصول.......
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58858154...umentation.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/58859475...mentation1.rar
> ...





م.مجدي عليان قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/62266920/API505.pdf
> http://rapidshare.com/files/62266921...rage_tanks.pdf





م.مجدي عليان قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/68145130...gineering_.pdf
> http://rapidshare.com/files/68145131..._Couplings.pdf
> http://rapidshare.com/files/68145132..._Equipment.pdf
> http://rapidshare.com/files/68145133...l_Systems_.pdf
> ...








م.مجدي عليان قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/68286436...Sucker_Rod.pdf
> http://rapidshare.com/files/68286437...ompressors.pdf
> http://rapidshare.com/files/68286438..._Equipment.pdf
> http://rapidshare.com/files/68286439...it_Service.pdf
> ...





م.مجدي عليان قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/77174442...Components.pdf
> 
> 
> م.مجدي عليان قال:
> ...


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 فبراير 2010)

*ملخص الموضوع*

لم يتم تجميع الملفات المرفقة


----------



## star_2121 (17 فبراير 2010)

*طلب هااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*

اريد 
API_RP_45_Analysis_of_Oilfield_Waters
ضرورى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## qotoz (18 فبراير 2010)

سؤال عن api619


----------



## على ويكا (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع الجميل ممكن تنزل api rp 521


----------



## Pet. Eng (8 مارس 2010)

طبعا لا يسعنى الا ان اقدم جزيل الشكر لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## حسن السعداوي (8 مارس 2010)

ارجو من اخواننا الكرام تزويدي بـ
api rp 1615
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Beeiiko (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من الخير بقدر ماتعطي الناس من العلم


----------



## أبو موفق (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا يا باشا


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (17 مارس 2010)

ماجورون على ما ترفدون


----------



## Design2009 (17 مارس 2010)

api 675 please


----------



## adel fawzi (19 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز*


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 مارس 2010)

*Api 1104 - 2008*

Dear all
API1104-2008

just tell u take it from MAJDI
:16:
:15:


----------



## mmtronic (25 مارس 2010)

الرجاء التكرم بالحصول على API SPEC 10A 
الخاصة بـ oil well cement 

ولكم جزل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## ahmadzaid (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم,
شكرا لكم على جهودكم وعلى موضوعكم القيم،:75::20::20:
ممكن ان توفر لنا 
api 527
api 540
api 551
api 552
api 553
api 554
api 555
api 556
api 557
شكرا جزيلا:11::11::11:


----------



## سرمد111 (28 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## alenparish (28 مارس 2010)

Api rp2 g for download please?


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 أبريل 2010)

لوتعرف كم انا مجتاج لهذه المواصفات ولذلك لن تعرف مدى امتناني وتقديري وشكري لك


----------



## مبدعة (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شكرا لكم على جهودكم الطيبة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
انا عندي طلب ان امكن اريد المواصفة api 5d الخاصة بي drill pipe


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (12 أبريل 2010)

*'طلب api*

السلام عليكم
اريد api لكل من
api 5
api6
api 1102
api 1104
api 1110
api 1632
bs 4515
bs 8010


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## wahed56 (18 أبريل 2010)

انا محتاج api 6a for wellhead & x-mass tree


----------



## we20 (20 أبريل 2010)

لو سحمتوا اريد api rp7g
وشكرااا


----------



## سامح 2010 (28 أبريل 2010)

*Api 6a*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​تم تحميل API 6A 
على الرابط التالى 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/26814797/b53b2633/sharing.html?rnd=82
اسأل الله ان ينفعكم به
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم

ردد مائة مرة​


----------



## سامح 2010 (28 أبريل 2010)

*Api 6a*

الملف موجود على الرابط التالى :-

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/26814797/b53b2633/sharing.html?rnd=82

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م احمد رضوان (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمدهارون (5 مايو 2010)

تسلم ياباش بس اكون ممتن لو وضعت كل الكود مع بعض rar


----------



## عبد الله نصر (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المجهودات الرائعة وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (13 مايو 2010)

شكراً على المعلومات


----------



## abo_bkr (13 مايو 2010)

API

13A specification for drilling fluid Materials

http://www.4shared.com/file/w8YKOL2v/13A_Specs_for_DF_Materials.html
​
.


----------



## سفير النفط (13 مايو 2010)

شكر عالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## maghmoor (19 مايو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
الجهود المقدمة من المشاركين جميعا" لا تقدر بثمن وهي دليل روح التعاون والتفاني والاخلاص للمهنة واخص بالذكرالاخ/مجدي العليان واقول له بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما" الى علمك ونفع بك الامة والى الامام!!!
لي طلب عاجل حول API STANDARDS في المواضيع التالية: 
Repair all types and sizes of damaged Threads1
Cut and Re-cut API Threads2
X-overs, Fabrications3
General Machining and Fabrications4
ولكم الشكر!!!!!


----------



## omara2030 (28 مايو 2010)

مشكووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ريان-1 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكودات
تحياتي


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bezaaaf (20 يونيو 2010)

1- ممكن اسئلة api570 للأمتحانات ؟
2- ماهي افضل طريقة اتبعها للنجاح في الأمتحان من خبراتكم ؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dodge_v (21 يونيو 2010)

api 4f and 8c and 8a
shokran 3ala el maghood elrae3 dah
shokran we gazakom allan 7'eer


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (24 يونيو 2010)

والله يا اخى انا استفدت منه جدا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmd83 (25 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على مجهودك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

API 1540 2004 Design, Construction, Operation and Maintenance of Aviation Fueling Facilities

API 1102 Steels Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways
​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

Api 621
api 603
api 557


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

Api 537
2210
935


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

608
599
594


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

2510
582
609


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

936
2510
2218


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

938
527
671


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

526
553
932 b


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

2015
1111
5l1


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

5lw
2200
14j


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

700
677
611


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

14h
670
14f


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

616
920
1109


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

2552
672
850


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

613
12p
6d


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 يونيو 2010)

685
560
614


----------



## midinix (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم,
شكرا لكم على جهودكم وعلى موضوعكم القيم،
ممكن ان توفر لنا 
API RP 520:Sizing selection and installation of pressure relieving devices in refineries, Part 1 Design, Part 2 Installation
API RP 521:Guide for pressure relieving and depressurizing systems
API STD 526:Flanged steel pressure relief valves
API STD 527:Seat tightness of pressure relief valves
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ورد القرنفل (3 يوليو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## sharaf911 (4 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك علي المجهود ده


----------



## mohamed eldesoky (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aly1442006 (29 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مخلص صادق ناجي (31 يوليو 2010)

اا شاكر هذا التعاون العظيم والمهم والكبير .........مشكور وجزكم الله الف خير


----------



## elzaim111 (4 أغسطس 2010)

اريد امتحانات ل api 580 , api 581 ضروري جدا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فتحى 12 (5 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا اخ مجدى ممكن اكواد api and asme
اصدار حديث 2009


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## labeeb-h (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو من الأستاذ مجدي api 500a &api 551


----------



## Arkantos (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## AHMED LOTFY HABIB (16 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحت انا عايز api 582


----------



## inspector3 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

i want API for inspection of pipe line and welding inspection


----------



## TAGRART (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني اذا ممكن API 665 and 684
شكرا


----------



## م.الفيتوري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## fantom (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت محتاج الى API 598 والخاص بالصمامات ball valve
ولك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mehdi09 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fantom (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا أحتاج إلى 
API 2610
Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Installation of Terminal and Tank Facilities


----------



## محمد الاكرم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> أنا أحتاج إلى
> API 2610
> Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Installation of Terminal and Tank Facilities


السلام
لك ما تحتاجين وغيرها من مواصفات
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2QS9UHiB/Standard.html
وفقك الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي محمد..


----------



## mohamed abd hak (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aidsami (9 أكتوبر 2010)

API STANDARD 2610
,
Maintenance, and Inspection of
Terminal & Tank Facilities

http://www.mediafire.com/?wh6kadi6o220klb

Storage Tanks
http://www.mediafire.com/?wh6kadi6o220klb

Recent Developments in API Storage Tank Standards to
Improve Spill Prevention and Leak Detection/Prevention

http://www.mediafire.com/?nb3u07dqkps0mx2


----------



## حسام جاسم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين على المجهود الكبير.


----------



## ahwazy (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شکرا لکم علیهذه المواضیع الطیبه


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (13 أكتوبر 2010)

fantom قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحت محتاج الى API 598 والخاص بالصمامات ball valve
> ولك الشكر الجزيل


أخي الكريم
يمكنك عبر هذا الرابط ان تحصل على ماتريدة ومجانا" ويمكنك تحميل ماتريده من بقية كنت بحاجة لها
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2QS9UHiB/Standard.html
تحياتي للجميع
م/ توفيق شكري
اليمن


----------



## sayed nasr (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى م . مجدى انا عندى اسطوانة عليها ال din 2007 ولكنى لااعرف كيف اضعها فى المنتدى ياريت تعرفنى حتى يستفيد منها الجميع ولك من جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you
Dear mjde
I want API standard for mechanical seals plan​


----------



## ebyy (25 أكتوبر 2010)

tawfik shukri قال:


> أخي الكريم
> يمكنك عبر هذا الرابط ان تحصل على ماتريدة ومجانا" ويمكنك تحميل ماتريده من بقية كنت بحاجة لها
> الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/2qs9uhib/standard.html
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي الكريم حاول افتح الملفات بس يطلب مني باسورد ؟ ممكن تفيدني لو تسمح و لك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم .


----------



## ebyy (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ebyy قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم حاول افتح الملفات بس يطلب مني باسورد ؟ ممكن تفيدني لو تسمح و لك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم .



يااخوان ممكن حد يساعدني ؟


----------



## ebyy (25 أكتوبر 2010)

tawfik shukri قال:


> أخي الكريم
> يمكنك عبر هذا الرابط ان تحصل على ماتريدة ومجانا" ويمكنك تحميل ماتريده من بقية كنت بحاجة لها
> الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/2qs9uhib/standard.html
> ...




ممكن اي شخص يساعدني انا قمت بتحميل جميع الملفات بس يحتاجن باسورد لفك الضغط ارجو المساعده رجااء


----------



## محمد الاكرم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام
لك الباسورد
password : www.pdms.ir
وفقك الله


----------



## ebyy (25 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> لك الباسورد
> password : www.pdms.ir
> وفقك الله



عليكم السلام 

تسلم اخي الكريم والله يوفق الجميع .


----------



## haithamgary (26 أكتوبر 2010)

احتاج المصدر aws 1.5فهل بالامكان المساعدة


----------



## ginozky (5 ديسمبر 2010)

Hi all i'm student petroleum engineering and i need ypur help please i need API RP 13D and API RP 10 B please friends
best wishes and regards


----------



## فكري123 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشاركات رائعة .... شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود
جزاك الله ألف خيرا*​


----------



## فلزاوي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
رجاء خاص لمن يملك API 580 second edition 2009والاسئله الخاصه به رفعه على المنتدى لتعم الفائده جزاكم الله خيرا 
اخوكم في الله داخل الامتحان القادم وليس لدي الاوراق الخاصه به ولا امتحاناته


----------



## ebyy (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن تساعدوني لاني ابحث عن ستاندرد 


PIP STE 0320 Tanks 


ولكم الشكر


----------



## ebyy (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ebyy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن تساعدوني لاني ابحث عن ستاندرد
> 
> ...



وينكم اخوان مافي حد رد علي بخصوص طلبي


----------



## wallid83eg (20 ديسمبر 2010)

والله موضوع جميل 
انا عايز api 1104
اذا امكن يا باشمهندس


----------



## ebyy (20 ديسمبر 2010)

وينكم يااخوان مافي حد رد علي بخصوص الستاندرد 

PIP STE0320 guideline for Tank Foundation


----------



## cobaltin1 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

please API 5L


----------



## فلزاوي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*Api_spec_5l-2009*



cobaltin1 قال:


> please API 5L



http://rapidshare.com/files/439249093/API_SPEC_5L-2009.pdf
اتفضل يا باشا http://rapidshare.com/files/439249093/API_SPEC_5L-2009.pdfAPI_SPEC_5L-2009
دعواتك ماتنسناش
http://rapidshare.com/files/439249093/API_SPEC_5L-2009.pdf


----------



## فلزاوي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*api 1104*



wallid83eg قال:


> والله موضوع جميل
> انا عايز api 1104
> اذا امكن يا باشمهندس



http://www.4shared.com/document/_65y0qDg/API_1104_2005.html


----------



## ebyy (28 ديسمبر 2010)

وطلبي يا اخوان ليش ماحد رد على طلبي ؟؟

ممكن اي شخص يساعدني رجاءا


----------



## ابن زكى (29 ديسمبر 2010)

wallid83eg قال:


> والله موضوع جميل
> انا عايز api 1104
> اذا امكن يا باشمهندس


 
نسخة حديثة من api 1104
تم رفعها ليستفيد منها الجميع
مع خالص تحياتى
اخوكم محمد زكى


----------



## reco4t (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جازاك ربى كل الخير


----------



## أبدادي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا بحاجة الستاندارد الخاص بالضاغطات
API 618 fifth edition 2007
أرجو ممن بمكل هذا الكود أن يفيدنا منه
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## The Engineer 7 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا يا هندسه ياريت حاجة عن corrosion ضروري والله يا هندسة


----------



## فلزاوي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

أبدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا بحاجة الستاندارد الخاص بالضاغطات
> api 618 fifth edition 2007
> أرجو ممن بمكل هذا الكود أن يفيدنا منه
> وشكراً جزيلاً



اتفضل يا باشا ولا تنسانا بالدعاءhttp://rapidshare.com/files/440170632/API_STD_618-2007.pdf


----------



## janoub (1 يناير 2011)

*Api rp 7g*

لو سمحتم اطلب كود الخاص بفحص انابيب الحفر Drill collar , Drill Pipe ...ets. 

API RP 7G


----------



## محمد 1000 (1 يناير 2011)

ياريت كود 
se-709
الخاص ب standard guide for magnetic particle examination


----------



## محمد كامل جاسم (5 يناير 2011)

م. مجدي
السلام عليكم
ارجو تزويدي بمواصفة aga report-11 
اذا كان متوفر لديك
مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## فلزاوي (7 يناير 2011)

محمد 1000 قال:


> ياريت كود
> se-709
> الخاص ب standard guide for magnetic particle examination



اتفضل يا باشا 
لا تنسانا بالدعاء
http://rapidshare.com/files/441253392/ASTM_E709-01_Standard_Guide_for_Magnetic_Particle_Examination.pdf


----------



## AIOI85 (8 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## ahmad abdallah (9 يناير 2011)

الأخوة الأفاضل : 

هل يمكن المساعدة في الحصول على الكود التالي :

*API RP 11S6 (R2008)*

Recommended Practice for Testing of Electrical Submersible Pump Cable Systems


----------



## ahmad abdallah (10 يناير 2011)

المهندس العزيز مجدي عليان ارجوك المساعدة في الحصول على الكود التالي للضرورة القصوى :

: 


*API RP 11S6 *
Recommended Practice for Testing of Electrical Submersible Pump Cable Systems


----------



## ginozky (16 يناير 2011)

dear all
help me i need api rp 13d and api rp 10b please
regards
Petroleum eng student


----------



## fantom (1 فبراير 2011)

please i need the (API RP 4G) that book is for inspection mast and substructure in Drilling Rig 

please i need it as soon as possible


----------



## أحمد نهر (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا:75::75::75:شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Hassan Al-Dubain (26 فبراير 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thank you very much for your cooperation


----------



## AbdulR (26 فبراير 2011)

Gents,

Does any one have API 14B.

thanks in advance


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (4 مارس 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/M-nZtMtK/MPMS.html#​بعد جهد كبير الحمد لله والشكر لله الذي وفقنا أن أتحصل على هذة المراجع من موقع 4shared وعلى فكرة نزلت الملف هنا في هذا الصفحة قبل فترة All Name API* ويمكنك البحث عنة بواسطة مشاركاتي أو الردود لا أريد أطيل عليكم أنا كنت أمس أبحث كالمعتاد عن هذة القوانين *Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17.pdf رجعت للأسماء في ملف أسماء API* وبعدين قلت أجرب أكتب الاسم المختصر للإستندر أعلاة كما ملف الاسماء مثلا *API MPMS 17.1 ونفس الشئ طبقة على اللأستندر الذي تريده وإن شاء الله ستجدة لقد حاولت بكل الطرق حتي وصلت لهذة النتيجة أو يمكنكم تحاولوا للشئ الذي تريده بأن تكتب رقم الإستندر كما موضح بموقع API
وهذة القوانين ستجدونها حسب الرابط أعلاة ويمكنكم ملاحظة إسم الإستندر من خلال الملف الذي يوضح جميع أسماء API
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري*
*أخوكم المهندس/ توفيق الشيباني*


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (4 مارس 2011)

من هذا الرابط حمل هذة المراجع من قوانين API Standard 
وشكرا" لأخي المهندس وجدي عليان. الذي جمعنا في هذا الموضوع والشكر أيضا" لكل من ساهم بالمشاركة سواء إضافة ملفات أو طلب المساعدة وهذا كله أعطئ حافز للجميع للمساهمة الفاعله

تحياتي للجميع
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/M-nZtMtK/MPMS.html#*​ 
· API MPMS - Continuous On-line Measurement of Water ******* in Petroleum Products .pdf
· API MPMS 19.4, 3:2007 Errata .pdf
· API MPMS 19.4, Recommended Practice for Speciation of Evaporative Losses 9:2005 .pdf
· API MPMS 5.3, Addendum 1 July 2009 .pdf 
· API MPMS 5.3, Metering 9:2005 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Turbine Meters .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 1 Vocabulary .pdf
·  API MPMS Chapter 10.1 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 10.2 (2005) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 10.3 (2003) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 10.4 (1999) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 10.5 (2005) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 10.6 (2004) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 10.7 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 10.8 (2005) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 10.9 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 11.2 (1984) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 12.1.1 (2001) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 12.1.2 (2003) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 12.2 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 12.2.1 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 12.2.2 (2003) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 12.2.3 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 12.2.4 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 12.2.5 (2001) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 12.3 (1996) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 13.1 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 13.2 (1994) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.1 (2006) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.3.1 (1993) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.3.2 (2000) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.3.2 .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.3.3 (1994) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.3.4 (1992) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.4 (1991) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.5 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.6 (1998) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.7 (1995) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 14.8 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 15 (2001) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 16.2 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 17.1 (2005) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 17.2 (2000) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 17.3 (1992) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 17.4 (1994) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 17.5 (2003) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 17.6 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 17.7 (1995) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 17.8 (1998) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 17.9 (2005) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 18.1 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 19.1 (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 19.1-D (1994) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 19.2 (2003) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 19.3-A (2002) .pdf
· API MPMS Chapter 19.3-B (2002) .pdf
· *API MPMS Chapter 19.3-C (2002) .pdf*​


----------



## ibnziad (7 مارس 2011)

لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## رائد حيران (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سنان العمري (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## ابوكرار المالكي (20 مارس 2011)

الف شكر ياورد


----------



## Eng- hassan (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ......
شكراااا يا اخي العزيز على هذا ......والله يوفقك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
اخي اني محتاج كتاب عن distllation proess حيث يشرح فيه اجزاء وحده التكرير ....عثرت على حيب في الملتقى ولكن ليس هذا الذي اريده ...فاذا عندك كتب على وحدات التكرير ياريت تخليهه و اكون الك ممنون


----------



## mss3d (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

انا بحاجة بسرعة لـ api 15lr - api 15hr 

شكرا على هالمجهود الرائع


----------



## wsalloum (27 مارس 2011)

*Ansi/api rp 14f*

اخي المهندس 
جازاك الله خيرا
هل لديك ملف بعنوان ansi/api rp 14f وهو عن التصاميم والامدادات الكهربائيه في المنشات النفطيه البحريه


م.مجدي عليان قال:


> لاصحاب العقل الجميل
> و للمفكرين.....
> ابعث اليكم اول مشاركاتي...
> م.مجدي
> ...


----------



## ROSHDY FATHY (3 أبريل 2011)

*برجاء المساعدة فى الحصول على بعض الكتب التى تناقش اتجاهات drilling line من حيث الشمال و اليمين و هل ينفع تركيب واير شمال على draw work يمين ارجوا الرد بالدليل علشان البريمه واقفه shut down
*


----------



## مهند اللقاني (4 أبريل 2011)

اريد اخر اصدار من ال api ct


----------



## inspector eng (7 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر على هذا الكم من المعلومات القيمة


----------



## طه العلي (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا أخ مجدي


----------



## ahwazy (10 أبريل 2011)

شکراعلی هذه الموضوع


----------



## ali&anas (10 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر للمهندس مجدي تحية


----------



## الحاج احمد خضر (17 أبريل 2011)

sank


----------



## الحاج احمد خضر (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين كتير


----------



## wael youssef (17 أبريل 2011)

thanks to all of life


----------



## sam1974 (28 أبريل 2011)

*Api*

Api 1585
api 1584
api 1581
api 1542





م.مجدي عليان قال:


> اتمنى من اي مهندس يحتاج اي مواصفة او كود فليطلبه بالاسم
> واليكم api 510
> م.مجدي.......:3: :32: :15: :79: :63: :1: :77:


----------



## sam1974 (28 أبريل 2011)

Please help me with the following 
required:
Api 1585
api 1584
api 1581
api 1542


----------



## khaledmenshawy (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## has2006 (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mega_educ (1 مايو 2011)

Nice people


----------



## safa aldin (2 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بكم وننتظر المزيد من هذه المشاركات المميزة


----------



## alwancanoon (3 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع ادعو اللطيف الخبير ان يبارك فيك وفي عملك وعسى ان يكون دعائي لك دافع لبذل المزيد مع التقدير


----------



## alwancanoon (3 مايو 2011)

الاخ الاستاذ مجدي جزاك الله الف خير على جهودك المتميزة اذا كان بالامكان الكود الخاص بفحص انابيب الحفر ds1 علما انه ليس من مجموعة كودات api ولكنه كود امريكي ايضا


----------



## welding engineer (8 مايو 2011)

good work
thank uuuuuuuuuu


----------



## bakeraf (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mohamedsb (20 مايو 2011)

i need codres 2007 please


----------



## abdulkafi (21 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً كل من شارك و أنا أود أن أتعرف على واحد من الأخوه مهندسين البترول له الصبر على تعليمى أساسيات الحفر و أيضاً يعينى على فهم تفاصيل الشغل على أجهزة الحفر
و مرة أرى جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً*​


----------



## بوحمد (4 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## 8gates (6 يونيو 2011)

*جهد طيب*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الطيب
لى طلب صغير هل عندك din,jis standard الالمانى و اليابانى:20:


----------



## cgnome (21 يونيو 2011)

Looking for API 1167 Pipeline Alarm Management


----------



## احمد مسعود حسن (23 يونيو 2011)

مااجمل هذا المقام الذى فية تفسبر لهذة الاية
{آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا}.
قد تكون الكلمات قليلة لمدح مااعجبنا ولكن اقول جزاك اللة خيرا

اتمنى ارسال api 1104 الخاص بالمواسير

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد مسعود حسن (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اسال اللة ان بجزيك خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم. ,وان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

الرجاء اريد 
API 1104 .for piping

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shiningstar (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
برجاء إرسال ال api الخاص بمحطات الوقود.
شكرا


----------



## محمد حسين وسمي (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## ibrahimh (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا 
ممكن API 595 
Cast Iron Gate Valve 
احتاجة بشدى فى عملى و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hicham-21 (18 يوليو 2011)

* جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
**ممكن api 650 ** بالفرنسية*
*احتاجة بشدى فى عملى و لكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## alinor_tn (26 يوليو 2011)

mohamedsb قال:


> i need codres 2007 please


http://rapidshare.com/files/265026986/CODRES_2007.rar


----------



## alinor_tn (26 يوليو 2011)

hicham-21 قال:


> * جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
> **ممكن api 650 ** بالفرنسية*
> *احتاجة بشدى فى عملى و لكم جزيل الشكر*


password : Engineering


----------



## neen1 (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## جصاني جصاني (17 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمه الله . شكرا على مشاركاتك الرائعة وبارك الله فيك . محتاج api 14e اذا امكن . مع خالص شكري وتقديري لجهودك .


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (28 أغسطس 2011)

i would like to have the standarad design for the double jacketed tank (vessel ) design
what would be the standarad code for this design??


----------



## طالع قمر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا ابحث عن inspection for coating
اذا في اي كتاب اقدر استفيد منه
لاتنساني .....


----------



## IBNIBRAHIM19692020 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*Ibnibrahim19692020*



م.مجدي عليان قال:


> اتمنى من اي مهندس يحتاج اي مواصفة او كود فليطلبه بالاسم
> م.مجدي.......:3: :32: :15: :79: :63: :1: :77:


أريد مواصفة أو كود في كيفية التفتيش الهندسي علي أرضية وسقف مستودعات تخزين البترول والمنتجات ذات السعة 40000م3 علي الأقل


----------



## azaloil (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك اللة عنا الف خير


----------



## ABDOU3 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

Pipelines technologie


----------



## ABDOU3 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

Pipelines technologie


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ABDOU3 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

*Pipelines corrosion*


----------



## عمر جمعة ارباب (13 أكتوبر 2011)

لك التحية


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجهودك مشكورة


----------



## sammy7012000 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Eng. Magi / All

I need your assistance urgently for the following

For offshore rigs. what is the API code confirming that the Derrick/ Mast should have a escape line. Kindly awaiting for your reply regarding this matter.

Many thanks , Samlam 3alekum​


----------



## taoufik (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف شكر على مجهودك
please api 650 and 652
thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
*


----------



## ABDOU3 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي

corrosion et protection cathodique​


----------



## م حسين جاسم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahimsakr (26 ديسمبر 2011)

أين ال api الخاصة بسوائل الحفر يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## virtualknight (7 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله بكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## yaseenrar (8 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فیك 
هل لدیك معلومات عن api 650 الخاص بالخزانات الكرویه‌ لخزن الغاز السائل


----------



## البوجواري (19 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا رائع بس اذا عندك شيء يتعلق بنصب الخزانات الكروية والمواد المطلوبة الانشائها


----------



## abou maryem (23 يناير 2012)

s'il vous plais _*CODAP 2010*_


----------



## ahmed amr kamoola (11 فبراير 2012)

NDT course PT MT UT RT VT ET Call 01065536985


----------



## Pet. Eng (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا" وجعل هذا العمل لك صدقة جارية


----------



## سامر الحساني (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## shalaby_egpc (1 مارس 2012)

الله ينور .


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (6 مارس 2012)

مشكورون وماجورون


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم استاد هل لديكم asme B 31.5.ولكم من الله فائق التقدير


----------



## eng.aliothman (9 مارس 2012)

Thank you


----------



## khaledmenshawy (3 أبريل 2012)

[جزاك الله خير

]


----------



## khaledmenshawy (3 أبريل 2012)

شكرأ جزيلا


----------



## khaledmenshawy (3 أبريل 2012)

مجهود مشكور
ممكن api 2016


----------



## khaledmenshawy (3 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير
مجهود رائع جدا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 أبريل 2012)

أحتاج مواصفات معهد البترول الأمريكي أرجو تزويدي بها وهي:
API 1540 DESIGN ,CONSTRUCTION ,OPERATION AND MAINTENANCE OF AVIATION FUELLING FACILITIES.
API 1585 GUIDANCE IN THE CLEANING OF AVIATION FUEL HYDRANT SYSTEMS AT AIRPORT
*
Practice 4602 "Minimization, Handling, Treatment and Disposal of Petroleum Products Terminal Wastewater" *
*
API Recommended Practice 1595 " Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and **Inspection of Aviation 

Pre-Airfield Storage Terminal"


*API RP1637"


----------



## محمد الاكرم (11 أبريل 2012)

السلام
all api standards for drilling oil field
http://www.4shared.com/rar/1wquVM7x/all_API_standards_for_drilling.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## ahmad abdallah (17 أبريل 2012)

Dear Brothers ,

Can you help me to get any of the following standards :

API D10
API 13A
API 13E
API 13 B-1

Thanks in advance , Ahmad


----------



## محمد الاكرم (19 أبريل 2012)

ahmad abdallah قال:


> Dear Brothers ,
> 
> Can you help me to get any of the following standards :
> 
> ...



السلام
http://search.4shared.com/postDownload/AaPUTlhR/API_13_SERIES.html
http://search.4shared.com/postDownload/uOG8kLAc/API_10_series.html
وفقك الله


----------



## ahmad abdallah (20 أبريل 2012)

Dear Mohammad,

Thanks alot and super thanks.

شكرا جزيلا على ما قدمت وكل الأحترام


----------



## ahmad abdallah (22 أبريل 2012)

Dear Mohammad,

API Series 10 doesn't includ standard I'm looking for which is

*API Bulletin D10 - Selecting Rotary Drilling Equipment

*Could you please check if you have a copy of the above standard.


مع الشكر ..


----------



## احمد الزوبعي (30 أبريل 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ووفقكم لما هو خير في دنياكم


----------



## احمد الجبلاوى (3 مايو 2012)

*API stander*

الرجاء وضع ال api615 ,الخاص باختيالا البلوف ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Husam Raad (12 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ahmad abdallah (12 مايو 2012)

الأعزاء 

هل يمكن المساعدة في الحصول على الكود التالي للضرورة :


*API Bulletin D10 - Selecting Rotary Drilling Equipment
*​


----------



## m.kaoud (11 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحت انا محتاج كتاب api 12c للخزانات


----------



## القناص الموهوب (13 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (16 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## و ج (25 يونيو 2012)

جه\ رائع جدا


----------



## nazar9 (12 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو ارسال كلمة السر للمواصفات كونها المافات الموجدة لم تفتح معي ارجو المساعدة​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 يوليو 2012)

gooooooooood my friend


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

متشكر !


----------



## hawarf2000 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

_thanxxx_​


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (9 أكتوبر 2012)

_جزاك الله الف خير _​


----------



## hamdan100 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جدا على المجهود


----------



## نور نادر (29 أكتوبر 2012)

عاشت الايادي مشاركة رائعة


----------



## aakel gedn (19 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## noar202 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اذا ممكن يا مهندسين يا اعزاء
api g4 rig derrick inspection


----------



## شفيق عمر (30 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ مجدي اذا كان لديك هذا المرجع ممكن تحطه جزاك الله خير
Recommended Practice for Laboratory Testing of Drilling Fluids, Eighth Edition
انا في حاجة ماسة لة
وشكرا


----------



## احمد الجبلاوى (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخ العزيز الغالي مطلوب api 2202 ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## anarab (13 ديسمبر 2012)

م.مجدي عليان قال:


> اتمنى من اي مهندس يحتاج اي مواصفة او كود فليطلبه بالاسم
> م.مجدي.......:3: :32: :15: :79: :63: :1: :77:





ممكن : 
Manual of Petroleum
Measurement Standards
؟؟؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## boldarr (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى تلبية طلبي باعادة تحميل المواصفات التالية:

API SPEC 10D Bow-Spring Casing Centralizers 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مستر اويل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مميز:56:


----------



## alwancanoon (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم بعض ماعندي من api ومساهكتي تعبير عن شكري العاجز لكم


----------



## يعقوب زايد (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا م. مجدي وبارك الله فيك...ويا ريت اذا احدكم بقدر يزودني بملفات عن الأهتزازات في المعدات وطرق قياسها واسماء الأجهزة المستخدمة في قياسها وبالذات الليزرية منها.....مشكورين .... م يعقوب


----------



## مـوبى (7 يناير 2013)

يسلموا و فى انتظار جديدك


----------



## nadhar (15 فبراير 2013)

ممكن اخر اصدار من api 650


----------



## Noga Fathy (6 مارس 2013)

ممكن لو سمحتم api 9 a


----------



## عبد الرحيم خليل (6 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك أبنى وأخى العزيز 
المهندس وجزاك الله عن الجميهع خيرا


----------



## الاسطى محمد (12 مايو 2013)

بالله الااجد عندك asme16.5


----------



## احمد قوجاق (13 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا عالكتب الرائعة


----------



## soklana (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسعد ميسان (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن احصل النظام api 1105


----------



## ir4an (15 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks brother


----------



## noar202 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

please
API RP 2C & API RP 2D


----------



## elrabei (3 يناير 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## pixmooo (17 يناير 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم .... وياريت لو تتمكن من ان تعطينا المواصفه (API 650 -11th edition ) مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام لجهودكم الطيبه


----------



## Haithem0 (6 مارس 2014)

*informations*

salem alaikom
Can I get the API specifications 11N for LACT unit or any other documents about the LACT unit please.
thank you


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 مارس 2014)

*Steel Globe Valves*

attached file Steel Globe Valves—Flanged and Buttwelding
Ends, Bolted Bonnets
​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (8 مارس 2014)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> attached file Steel Globe Valves—Flanged and Buttwelding
> Ends, Bolted Bonnets
> ​




merci pour ce doc


----------



## Haithem0 (11 مارس 2014)

API SPEC 11N please


----------



## رمزة الزبير (16 مارس 2014)

*Specification for Field Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids*
API SPECIFICATION 12D
ELEVENTH EDITION, OCTOBER 2008
EFFECTIVE DATE: APRIL 1, 2009​


----------



## diesel engine (19 أبريل 2014)

مشاركة رائعة .بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد الاكرم (5 مايو 2014)

السلام
بعض المواصفات النادرة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/xPdovVa1/004/_online.html?detailView=true&sortAsc=true&sortsMode=NAME


----------



## Eng. HaM (18 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
اذا طلبت منك خطوات عمل بعض الفحوصات المختبرية في مختبر مصافي النفط الخام
هل بإمكانك شرحها لي. ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hussammuhi30 (19 مايو 2014)

اخي العزيز المهندس مجديهل من الممكن ان اجد لديكم بعض من API Standard وارقامها كالتالي:API 3.1B API 3.3API 3.6API 3.7ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## خالد بوشليبي (19 يونيو 2014)

*رد: API valves*

ممكن مصطلحات بالعربي انجليزي api 570


----------



## رمزة الزبير (27 يونيو 2014)

API 650 12 th Ed 2013
4shared.com - free file sharing and storage


----------



## جبار العيساوي (1 يوليو 2014)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير السعدي (29 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله جهودك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وارجو ان توفر لنا كتابapi For Measurement Standards كما طلبه زميلنا الكريم ​salem001 
وشكرا


----------



## h4h4h1 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

I need API RP16


----------



## خالد بوشليبي (17 سبتمبر 2014)

لوسمحت يااستاذ حسن ممكن تفيدني بأي مدرس خاص يدرس api- 510

عشان ابقى اختبر في اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (18 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لكم على ما تقدمون


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (18 أكتوبر 2014)

رفعت في المنتدى api 653 2003


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (18 أكتوبر 2014)

سيتم تنزيل api 650 2014 نهاية هذا العام ان شاء الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 يناير 2015)

API 610
http://www.egpet.net/vb/redirector....4VXB-z3IN6QDBzOjSQrh2oA&bvm=bv.82001339,d.c2E


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 يناير 2015)

http://s2.picofile.com/file/7290175913/API_610_11th.pdf.html	


API 610​


----------



## salahona (15 يناير 2015)

السلام عليك أخ مجدي نحتاج api rp 13 شاكرين مجهودكم


----------



## salahona (16 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم أخ مجدي بدي الموضوع هذا والله يسلمك
api recommended practice standard procedure for laboratory test for drilling fluids


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 يناير 2015)

API RP 577 2013

http://www.mediafire.com/download/bgliz5fif1nk8p1/API+RP+577+2013.rar​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 فبراير 2015)

API 650 & 653 2014

http://www.4shared.com/get/kpexhK2Xba/API_650__653__2014.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (11 فبراير 2015)

[h=1]API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 575 2014[/h]
http://www.4shared.com/get/IYUu9bepba/API_RECOMMENDED_PRACTICE_575__.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 فبراير 2015)

* API STANDARD 2000 -2014 edition. *

http://www.4shared.com/get/ZQkzclsGce/API_STANDARD_2000____2014.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 فبراير 2015)

*API 620, 625, 663, 673, 674 and 682 - 2014 editions.
*http://www.4shared.com/get/Q1Nnev_aba/some_API_2014_standards.html​


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (14 فبراير 2015)

احتاج api 510 2014


----------



## محمد الاكرم (18 فبراير 2015)

السلام
api14
http://www.4shared.com/folder/qQI6IfDy/_online.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 فبراير 2015)

أخي ashraf_i_ibrahim 

بناءً على طلبكم هذا تنزيل لـــــــــــ
Pressure Vessel Inspection Code:
In-service Inspection, Rating, Repair,
and Alteration
API 510

TENTH EDITION, MAY 2014​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 فبراير 2015)

API STANDARD 675
THIRD EDITION, NOVEMBER 2012
ERRATA, JUNE 2014

Positive Displacement Pumps—
Controlled Volume for Petroleum,
Chemical, and Gas Industry Services​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 فبراير 2015)

Risk-based Inspection
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 580
FIRST EDITION, MAY 2002​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 فبراير 2015)

Recommended Practice for the
Pressure Testing of Steel Pipelines for
the Transportation of Gas, Petroleum
Gas, Hazardous Liquids, Highly
Volatile Liquids, or Carbon Dioxide
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 1110
SIXTH EDITION, FEBRUARY 2013

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 فبراير 2015)

Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed
Equipment in the Refining Industry
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 571
SECOND EDITION, APRIL 2011


http://www.mediafire.com/download/ixea7priz4oue64/571.pdf​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (25 فبراير 2015)




----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 فبراير 2015)

Valve Inspection and Testing
API STANDARD 598
NINTH EDITION, SEPTEMBER 2009


​


----------



## solidhemza (2 مارس 2015)

ممكن كتاب api guide for inspection of refinery equipment 

مشكورين


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 مارس 2015)

Below are all about inspection of refinery equipment based on API Publication status August 2009, but which one ?






 INSPECTION OF REFINERY EQUIPMENT


1 API 510 8th Ed 2003 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code: Maintenance Inspection, Rating, Repair, and Alteration (ANSI/API 510-2006)
2 API 510 Summary 2003 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code: Maintenance Inspection, Rating, Repair, and Alteration
3 API 570 2nd Ed 2003 Piping Inspection Code: Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Rerating of In-Service Piping Systems (ANSI/API 570-2000)
4 RP 571 Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining Industry
5 RP 572 2nd Ed 2001 Inspection of Pressure Vessels (Towers, Drums, Reactors, Heat Exchangers, and Condensers) (ANSI/API RP 572-2001)
6 RP 573 1st Ed 1991 Inspection of Fired Boilers and Heaters
7 RP 574 2nd Ed 1998 Inspection Practices for Piping System Components
8 RP 575 1st Ed 1995 Inspection of Atmospheric & Low Pressure Storage Tanks (ANSI/API RP 575-2004)
9 RP 576 2nd Ed 2000 Inspection of Pressure-Relieving Devices (ANSI/API RP 576-2000)
10 RP 577 Welding Inspection and Metallurgy




11 RP 578 1st Ed 1999 Material Verification Program for New and Existing Alloy Piping Systems (ANSI/API RP 578-1999)
12 Std 579-1 2nd Ed 2007 Fitness-For-Service equal to ASME FFS-1
13 RP 580 1st Ed 2002 Risk-Based Inspection
14 RP 581 Risk-Based Inspection Technology




15 PUBL 581 1st Ed 2000 Risk-Based Inspection
16 RP 582 1st Ed 2001 Recommended Practice and Supplementary Welding Guidelines for the Chemical, Oil, and Gas Industries
17 Std 653 3rd Ed 2005 Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction
18 Std 653 Errata 2008 Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 مارس 2015)

*API 521 _ 2014 and API 520 part1_2014 and part2_2011 


http://www.4shared.com/get/NehJj4tXce/API_520_and_521__2014.html
*​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 مارس 2015)

Pipeline Control Room
Management

API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 1168

\&

FIRST EDITION, SEPAPI RP 67 2nd Ed. May 2007 - Recommended Practice for Oilfield Explosives Safety​​​​​​

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288132-29.html
​
​


----------



## solidhemza (4 مارس 2015)

please the following standards if possible


API 510 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code : In-service Inspection, Rating, Repair & Alteration
API 570 Piping Inspection Code
API 572 Inspection Practices for Pressure Vessels
API RP 573 Inspection of Fired Boilers & Heaters
API RP 574 Inspection Practices for Piping System Components
Api Rp 575 Inspection Practices For Atmospheric and Low-Pressure Storage Tanks
API RP 576 Inspection of Pressure Relieving Devices
API RP 579-1 2007 Recommended Practice for Fitness for Service 2nd Edition 2007
API RP 580 Risk Based Inspection

thnx​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 مارس 2015)

أخي الكريم:
يبدو أنك لم تقوم بالبحث لأن api 510& api 580 موجوين على الصفحة 79 أي الصفحة التي تسبق هذه الصفحة..


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 مارس 2015)

Piping Inspection Code: In-service
Inspection, Rating, Repair, and
Alteration of Piping Systems
API 570
THIRD EDITION, NOVEMBER 2009


​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 مارس 2015)

[h=1]API RP 579[/h]http://www.4shared.com/get/YLT0V0j_ba/API_RP_579.html


API_576_RP-_Inspection_of_Pres

http://www.4shared.com/postDownload/Ox4q57DS/API_576_RP-_Inspection_of_Pres.html

API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 575 2014.
http://www.4shared.com/postDownload/IYUu9bepba/API_RECOMMENDED_PRACTICE_575__.html
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 مارس 2015)

API RP 574- 2009 INSPECTION PRACTICES FOR PIPNG

http://www.4shared.com/postDownload/3fkWReH7ba/API_RP_574-_2009_INSPECTION_PR.html

API 572
http://www.4shared.com/postDownload/EF3ub4HZba/API_572.html
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 مارس 2015)

API RP 573 91

http://www.125books.com/move-other-bk?file=5 API RP 573 91.pdf​


----------



## solidhemza (5 مارس 2015)

thanks a lot, you have been a huge help....theere is one issue, I can't download API RP 573 from 125books.com site can you upload it to media fire or 4shared please​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 مارس 2015)

API RP 573
http://www.4shared.com/office/4xuWcqGVba/api_573_inspection_of_fired_Bo.html?
​


----------



## solidhemza (6 مارس 2015)

​the link is not valid​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 مارس 2015)

أخي الكريم 
الرابط يعمل وقمت الآن بتنزيل الملف للتأكيد ...جرب مرة أخرى...


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (15 مارس 2015)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> أخي ashraf_i_ibrahim
> 
> بناءً على طلبكم هذا تنزيل لـــــــــــ
> Pressure Vessel Inspection Code:
> ...



بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 مارس 2015)

*API-570-Course-Material , Api 570 2009 , Api 571 2011,*
*Api 574 2009 , Api 578 2010 ,API RP 577 2013,
ASME IX 2013 , ASME B 31.3 2012 , ASME B31.4 2012 , ASME V 2013*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t460866.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 مارس 2015)

API std 600 2015

http://www.4shared.com/postDownload/HpUE02LBce/api_600_2015_j.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 مارس 2015)

Recommended Practice for
Occupational Safety for Oil and
Gas Well Drilling and Servicing
Operations
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 54
THIRD EDITION, AUGUST 1999
REAFFIRMED, MARCH 2007

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 مارس 2015)

Material Verification Program for New
and Existing Alloy Piping Systems
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 578
SECOND EDITION, MARCH 2010

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 مارس 2015)

Recommended Practice for
Procedures for Inspections,
Maintenance, Repair, and
Remanufacture of Hoisting Equipment
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 8B
EIGHTH EDITION, MAY 2014

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 مارس 2015)

API RP 11S4

​[h=2]Recommended Practice for Sizing and Selection of Electric Submersible Pump Installation[/h]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 مارس 2015)

Recommended Practice for
Development of a Safety and
Environmental Management
Program for Offshore Operations
and Facilities
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 75

THIRD EDITION, MAY 2004

&


Contractor Safety Management
for Oil and Gas Drilling and
Production Operations
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 76

SECOND EDITION, NOVEMBER 2007​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 مارس 2015)

Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration,
and Reconstruction
API STANDARD 653
FIFTH EDITION, NOVEMBER 2014
http://www.4shared.com/get/ElW6LS33ba/653_2014.html
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 مارس 2015)

Welded Tanks for Oil Storage
API STANDARD 650
TWELFTH EDITION, MARCH 2013
ADDENDUM 1, SEPTEMBER 2014
ERRATA 1, JULY 2013
ERRATA 2, DECEMBER 2014
http://www.4shared.com/get/EFi6BIxvba/650_2014.html

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 مارس 2015)

Recommended Practice for
Occupational Safety for Onshore
Oil and Gas Production Operation
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 74
FIRST EDITION, OCTOBER 2001
REAFFIRMED, MARCH 2007​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)

API 579-1 Fitness-For-Service calcs, Excel​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)

API 510, corrosion rate & remaining life calcs, Excel
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)

API 650 & API 653 shell calculations​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 أبريل 2015)

Recommended Practice for
Planning, Designing and Constructing
Fixed Offshore Platforms—Working
Stress Design
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2A-WSD (RP 2A-WSD)
TWENTY-FIRST EDITION, DECEMBER 2000
ERRATA AND SUPPLEMENT 1, DECEMBER 2002​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أبريل 2015)

Hairpin-type Heat Exchangers
API STANDARD 663
FIRST EDITION, MAY 2014​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 أبريل 2015)

Recommended Practice for
Internal Coating of Line
Pipe for Non-Corrosive Gas
Transmission Service
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 5L2
FOURTH EDITION, JULY 2002​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

​Recommended Practice for Basic
Inspection Requirements—New
Pipeline Construction
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 1169
FIRST EDITION, JULY 2013​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 أبريل 2015)

Nickel Base Alloy 718
(UNS N07718) for Oil and Gas
Drilling and Production Equipment
API STANDARD 6A718
SECOND EDITION, DECEMBER 2009
ERRATA 1, APRIL 2010
http://www.4shared.com/get/AkcW7s_Bce/API_6A718_-_2010_-_Specificati.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 مايو 2015)

Recommended Practices for
Core Analysis
RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 40
SECOND EDITION, FEBRUARY 1998​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 مايو 2015)

​API-1565WB-Vapor Recovery Systems
http://www.4shared.com/postDownload/...very_Syst.html​​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 مايو 2015)

Bottom Loading and Vapor
Recovery for MC-306 & DOT-406
Tank Motor Vehicles
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 1004
EIGHTH EDITION, JANUARY 2003​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 مايو 2015)

Safe Hot Tapping Practices in the
Petroleum and Petrochemical
Industries
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2201
FIFTH EDITION, JULY 2003
REAFFIRMED, OCTOBER 2010
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (16 مايو 2015)

API-571 2011
API-575 2014
API-577 2013
API-650 2014
API-651 2014
API-652 2014
API-653 2014
ASME Section V
ASME Section IX


Password ICP2015

http://www.4shared.com/get/td2e7NnRba/Tank.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 مايو 2015)

Seat Tightness of Pressure Relief
Valves
API STANDARD 527
FOURTH EDITION, NOVEMBER 2014
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 يونيو 2015)

Shell-and-Tube Heat Exchangers
API STANDARD 660
NINTH EDITION, MARCH 2015​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Gate, Globe, and Check Valves for
Sizes DN 100 (NPS 4) and Smaller for
the Petroleum and Natural Gas
Industries
API STANDARD 602
TENTH EDITION, MAY 2015
API MONOGRAM PROGRAM EFFECTIVE DATE: NOVEMBER 19, 2015​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Classifying and Loading of Crude Oil
into Rail Tank Cars
ANSI/API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 3000
FIRST EDITION, SEPTEMBER 2014​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Application of Fixed Water Spray
Systems for Fire Protection in the
Petroleum and Petrochemical
Industries
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2030
FOURTH EDITION, SEPTEMBER 2014
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Product Quality in Light Product
Storage and Handling Operations
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 1640
FIRST EDITION, AUGUST 2013​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Drop-Weight Tear Tests on Line Pipe
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 5L3
FOURTH EDITION, AUGUST 2014​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Design, Operation, and
Troubleshooting of Dual Gas-lift Wells
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 19G9
SECOND EDITION, APRIL 2015​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Pipeline Control Room Management
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 1168
SECOND EDITION, FEBRUARY 2015​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

CRA Clad or Lined Steel Pipe
API SPECIFICATION 5LD
FOURTH EDITION, MARCH 2015
API MONOGRAM PROGRAM EFFECTIVE DATE: SEPTEMBER 3, 2015​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Specification for Bolted Tanks for
Storage of Production Liquids
API SPECIFICATION 12B
SIXTEENTH EDITION, NOVEMBER 2014
EFFECTIVE DATE: MAY 1, 2015​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Management of Hazards Associated
with Location of Process Plant Tents
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 756
FIRST EDITION, SEPTEMBER 2014​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Requirements for Safe Entry and
Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks
API STANDARD 2015
SEVENTH EDITION, MAY 2014​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Casing Wear Tests
API STANDARD 7CW
FIRST EDITION, JUNE 2015​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Packers and Bridge Plugs
ANSI/API SPECIFICATION 11D1
THIRD EDITION, APRIL 2015
API MONOGRAM PROGRAM EFFECTIVE DATE: OCTOBER, 9 2015
ISO 14310:2008 (Modified), Petroleum and natural gas
industries—Downhole equipment—Packers and bridge
plugs​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Specification for Subsurface Safety
Valve Equipment
API SPECIFICATION 14A
TWELFTH EDITION, JANUARY 2015
EFFECTIVE DATE: JANUARY 15, 2016​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Recommended Practice on Drilling
Fluid Processing Systems Evaluation
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 13C

FIFTH EDITION, OCTOBER 2014
&


Testing of Heavy Brines
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 13J
FIFTH EDITION, OCTOBER 2014​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

API RP 17R 1st Mar. 2015 Recommended Practice for Flowline Connectors and Jumpers
API RP 17S 1st June 2015 Recommended Practice for the Design, Testing, and Operation of Subsea Multiphase Flow Meters
API RP 17U 1st Feb. 2015 Recommended Practice for Wet and Dry Thermal Insulation of Subsea Flowlines and Equipment
API RP 17V 1st Feb. 2015 Recommended Practice for Analysis, Design, Installation, and Testing of Safety Systems for Subsea Applications


​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

API RP 17V 1st Feb. 2015​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

API - Technical Report 17TR8 1st Feb. 2015 High-pressure High-temperature Design Guidelines
API - Technical Report 17TR12 1st Mar. 2015 Consideration of External Pressure in the Design and Pressure Rating of Subsea Equipment
API - Technical Report 938-C 3rd Feb. 2015 Use of Duplex Stainless Steels in the Oil Refining Industry


​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

API - Technical Report 2575 1st Sept. 2014 Measurement of Thermally​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Planning, Designing, and Constructing
Structures and Pipelines for Arctic
Conditions
ANSI/API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2N

THIRD EDITION, APRIL 2015

1,2,3 parts
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

parts 4,5,6​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

part 7​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 يوليو 2015)

Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction
Motors—375 kW (500 Horsepower)
and Larger
API STANDARD 541
FIFTH EDITION, DECEMBER 2014​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 يوليو 2015)

Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Natural
Gas Industries—Air-cooled Heat
Exchangers
API STANDARD 661
SEVENTH EDITION, JULY 2013​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 يوليو 2015)

Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Natural
Gas Industries—Air-cooled Heat
Exchangers
API STANDARD 661
SEVENTH EDITION, JULY 2013​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 يوليو 2015)

Recommended Practice for
Construction Parallel to Existing
Underground Transmission Pipelines
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 1172
FIRST EDITION, APRIL 2014
Copyright American​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 يوليو 2015)

Choke and Kill Equipment
API SPECIFICATION 16C
SECOND EDITION, MARCH 2015
API MONOGRAM PROGRAM EFFECTIVE DATE: SEPTEMBER 28, 2015​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 يوليو 2015)

Specification for Subsurface Sucker
Rod Pump Assemblies, Components,
and Fittings
API SPECIFICATION 11AX
THIRTEENTH EDITION, MAY 2015
API MONOGRAM PROGRAM EFFECTIVE DATE: NOVEMBER 4, 2015​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 يوليو 2015)

API Specification 5LC 4th Mar. 2015 CRA Line Pipe

in 5 parts, 3 here

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 يوليو 2015)

API Specification 5LC 4th Mar. 2015 CRA Line Pipe

4&5​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

Planning, Designing, and Constructing
Floating Production Systems
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2FPS
SECOND EDITION, OCTOBER 2011​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

Geotechnical and Foundation Design
Considerations
ANSI/API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2GEO
FIRST EDITION, APRIL 2011
ADDENDUM 1, OCTOBER 2014
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

Recommended Practice for the
Design of Offshore Facilities Against
Fire and Blast Loading
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2FB
FIRST EDITION, APRIL 2006​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

Structural Integrity Management of
Fixed Offshore Structures
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2SIM
FIRST EDITION, NOVEMBER 2014
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

Axial and Centrifugal Compressors
and Expander-compressors
API STANDARD 617
EIGHTH EDITION, SEPTEMBER 2014

in 13 parts
1&2&3 here
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

API STANDARD 617
4&5&6 here​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

API STANDARD 617
7&8&9 here​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

API STANDARD 617
10&11&12 here​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

API STANDARD 617
13 here​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

Seismic Design Procedures and
Criteria for Offshore Structures
ANSI/API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2EQ
FIRST EDITION, NOVEMBER 2014
in 4 parts
1-2-3 here​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يوليو 2015)

ANSI/API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2EQ
part 4 here​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 يوليو 2015)

Design and Operation of Subsea
Production Systems—Subsea
Wellhead and Tree Equipment
ANSI/API SPECIFICATION 17D
SECOND EDITION, MAY 2011
EFFECTIVE DATE: NOVEMBER 1, 2011
http://www.filedropper.com/17de2may...aldesignandoperationofsubseaproductionsystems​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 يوليو 2015)

An Evaluation of the Risks and
Benefits of Penetrations in Subsea
Wellheads below the BOP Stack
TECHNICAL REPORT 17TR3
NOVEMBER 2004
http://www.filedropper.com/17tr3nov...sksandbenefitsofpenetrationsinsubseawellheads​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 يوليو 2015)

*Specification for Bonded Flexible Pipe ANSI/API SPECIFICATION 17K SECOND EDITION, NOVEMBER 2005 EFFE*

Specification for Bonded Flexible Pipe
ANSI/API SPECIFICATION 17K
SECOND EDITION, NOVEMBER 2005
EFFECTIVE DATE: MAY 1, 2006
​


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (13 أغسطس 2015)

الى الاخوى الاعضاء الكرام ممكن اخر اصدار من المواصفة api 653 اخر اصدار 
يوجد لدي اصدار 2012 ولكن يوجد فيه نقص في الفصل 10


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 أغسطس 2015)

أخي الكريم القناص الميكانيكي:
سبق أن قمت بتنزيل رابط لعدد من منشورات API شاملاً API STD 653 2014 على صفحة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288131-84.html


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (15 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيكي وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك اخت رمزة الزبير


----------



## ahmed saber 2012 (20 أغسطس 2015)

please , i need your help 
?Where i can take API 570 preparation course in Cairo


----------



## Heroellazez (20 سبتمبر 2015)

Brother i want this if you have API RP 98
Personal Protective Equipment Selection for Oil Spill Responders


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 نوفمبر 2015)

API 571 Exam Study Materials


----------



## محمد ابراهيم مرعي (5 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير علي تعب حضرتك

انا بدور علي 
API std 53

ومشكور مقدما


----------



## khaledc (15 ديسمبر 2015)

Could you please uploade API 12j Thanks


----------



## khaledc (15 ديسمبر 2015)

Could you please upload API 421
Thank you


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (1 يناير 2016)

مشششششششكور


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 يناير 2016)

API Standard 650 12th Mar. 2013, Ad 1 & 2, Er 1 & 2 Jan. 2016 Welded Tanks 
Password: egpet.net
http://www.4shared.com/postDownload/tXC-YhMIce/API_Standard_650_12th_Mar_2013.html​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (24 فبراير 2016)

*API 5L 45th Edition*





http://www.4shared.com/get/tgnwX7ZRba/API_5L_45th_Edition.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 فبراير 2016)

Safe Hot Tapping Practices in the
Petroleum & Petrochemical
Industries
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2201
FIFTH EDITION, JULY 2003
http://mycommittees.api.org/standar...cuments/Ballot 2146 Review Documents/2201.pdf​


----------



## corolla (24 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## خالد بوشليبي (24 مارس 2016)

ممكن احد يدلني على طريقة اختبار api او فيه حد يدرس طريقة اجتياز الاختبار


----------



## خالد بوشليبي (24 مارس 2016)

استاذ مجدي ممكن تساعدني على اختبار api 570


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (24 مارس 2016)

مرفق اسماء الاكواد و الاجزاء التي يتم فيها الاختبار يمكنك الدخول الي هذا الرابط لمعرفة تفاصيل الاختبار

http://www.api.org/Certification-Programs/IndividualCertificationPrograms/Programs/API570#tab_ExamInfo

هذا الرابط فيه الكثير من الملفات الخاصة بالاختبار

http://search.4shared.com/q/CCAD/1/api 570?suggested 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (26 مارس 2016)

ممكن API Recommended Practice 99


----------



## matador13 (9 مايو 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم حسن التوبي (24 أغسطس 2016)

احسنت اخوي على هذه المواد الهامه جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابراهيم حسن التوبي (24 أغسطس 2016)

احسنت اخ مجدي وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## Jet engine (5 أكتوبر 2016)

من فضلكم ممكن اعرف كيف احصل علي شهادة api لمنتج معين (لوحة تحكم هيدروليك)شكرا


----------



## engmo18 (8 أكتوبر 2016)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انا عندى أختبار [/FONT]API 580[FONT=&quot] دسيمبر 2016 أن شاء الله و كنت محتاج المساعدة فى التفاصيل التالية:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1-هل يوجد نماذج محدثة متاحة للأختبار [/FONT]Exam sample questions or question bank[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Updated
[FONT=&quot]2-هل يوجد اماكن فى القاهرة تقدم دورات للتجهيز للأختبار [/FONT]Exam preparation course[FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3-بعد البحث توصلت للروابط التالىة يحتوى على حوالى 140 سؤال و بتكلفة حوالى 50 دولار هل هو مفيد و يستحق هذا المبلغ؟[/FONT]
http://www.examsboost.com/test/api-580[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
http://www.passcert.com/API-580.html[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
http://www.itexamvce.com/API-580.html#www.larchmontlibrary.org[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله كل الخير[/FONT]


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (30 ديسمبر 2016)

engmo18 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندى أختبار API 580 دسيمبر 2016 أن شاء الله و كنت محتاج المساعدة فى التفاصيل التالية:
> 1-هل يوجد نماذج محدثة متاحة للأختبار Exam sample questions or question bankUpdated
> 2-هل يوجد اماكن فى القاهرة تقدم دورات للتجهيز للأختبار Exam preparation course؟
> ...



مرفق يعض نماذج للاسئلة بعد قراءة الكود يتم التدريب عليها و ان شاء الله لن تخرج الاسئلة عنها
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (30 ديسمبر 2016)

الاخ الكريم

هل يمكن توفير الكورس العلمي لدورة api 510 , api 570 نسخة حديثة 2015 او 2016
ملاحظة اريد المادة العلمية و ليس الاكواد
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 ديسمبر 2016)

ashraf_i_ibrahim قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> 
> هل يمكن توفير الكورس العلمي لدورة api 510 , api 570 نسخة حديثة 2015 او 2016
> ملاحظة اريد المادة العلمية و ليس الاكواد
> و لكم جزيل الشكر



ربما يفيدhttp://uploadboy.com/27uipct80dsk.html/3415


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 يناير 2017)

ابو اسراء قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا.
> أرجو أنتتحفنا بـ nfpa إذا لم يكن لديك مانع


السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا افتح قسم الهندسة الصحية و الحريق بالملتقي تجد معظم اصدارات nfpa


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 يناير 2017)

زميلنا المعطاء م محمد الأكرم أكرمكم الله بعطائه و نعمته و محبته و زادكم من فضله


----------



## Bensadi Walid (23 مارس 2017)

thank you brother


----------



## reco4t (6 أبريل 2017)

جزاكم الله كل الخير اريد api 2550 مع شرح تفصيلى ان وجد بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد الاكرم (6 أبريل 2017)

reco4t قال:


> جزاكم الله كل الخير اريد api 2550 مع شرح تفصيلى ان وجد بارك الله فيكم



السلام عليكم
http://docslide.us/documents/api-25...-upright-cylindrical-tanks-565c6987109e0.html

http://www.apisingapore2012.org/doc... calibration technologies and application.pdf


----------



## reco4t (6 أبريل 2017)

استاذى محمد الاكرم كل الشكر لحضرتك بارك الله فيك
هل حضرتك تعمل فى مجال معايرة المستودعات النفطية ؟


----------



## سميراستي (29 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم من يملك كود 650 api مترجم للعربية فليرسله لي وسيجزيه الله كل خير


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (21 نوفمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك .. احتاج api 689


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (24 نوفمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم .... ممكن api 689, api 770 شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (19 فبراير 2018)

ممكن كورس api 510 حديث


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (23 فبراير 2018)

السلام عليكم من يملك كود 650 api مترجم للعربية فليرسله لي وسيجزيه الله كل خير​


----------



## bader_937 (1 أكتوبر 2018)

أريد نسخة api 2540 , و مشكور جدا على الجهد


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (7 أبريل 2020)

than you


----------

